# Steam Controller: Valve stellt eigenes Gamepad vor



## Matthias Dammes (27. September 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam Controller: Valve stellt eigenes Gamepad vor* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam Controller: Valve stellt eigenes Gamepad vor


----------



## Kerusame (27. September 2013)

sieht interessant aus. mal sehen ob das ding wirklich so präzise ist. auch wenn ich für steammachines keine verwendung habe, der controller könnte eine gute ergänzung sein.


----------



## battschack (27. September 2013)

Jap Steam kiste brauch ich auch nicht, aber controller klingt schon mal viel versprechend. Auch wenn ich Hl3 Lieber hätte ^^

Geil wärs noch wenns dann besser wie die xbox one und ps4 controller ist, und die vom steam auf konsolen geht. Aber wird microsoft und sony sicher ned zu lassen wenns so ist^^


----------



## Kaisan (27. September 2013)

Interessantes Teil, welches jedoch noch ordentlich umgesetzt werden muss - vor allem die Joystick-Touchpads könnten eine echte Innovation werden, wenn sie den zufriedenstellendes Feedback liefern. Insgesamt bin ich durchaus angetan von den drei Ankündigungen von Valve; vor allem in Kombination dürften die Gerätschaften und das SteamOS ihr volles Potenzial ausfalten können, sodass ich mich bereits auf den Realese freue. Doch um ein Fazit im Vorfeld zu kreieren, ist es noch klar zu früh: Viele relevanten Informationen wurden noch nicht veröffentlicht. Also heißt die Devise auch weiterhin: Warten, warten, warten. Ach ja, eine Sache noch: Ich kann nicht ewig auf Half Life 3 warten ...


----------



## Gast1669461003 (27. September 2013)

Toll ist sicherlich die Tatsache, dass sämtliche Spiele damit spielbar sein werden, weil die Touchpads den Spielen vorgkaukeln, eine Maus zu sein. Dennoch kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es vom Gefühl her so gut spielbar sein wird, wie mit Anlaogsticks. Präzision ist natürlich eine Sache, aber richtige Sticks haben dann doch nochmal ein anderes Feedback. Sicherlich eine tolle Sache der Steam-Controller, aber ich werde ihn nicht brauchen.


----------



## Chaz0r (27. September 2013)

Eigentlich sehr cool, auch dass der Maus/Tasta simuliert. Dass man alle Tasten erreichen kann ohne die Finger von den Flächen zu nehmen ist auch super.

Ich hoffe nur, dass die Touchpads so komfortabel sind wie Analogsticks. Da bin ich noch was skeptisch. 
Aber wenns gut ist, würd ich mir fürn PC sicher einen zulegen.


----------



## Mothman (27. September 2013)

Evtl. hab ich es überlesen, aber ich nehme mal an, dass über den End-Preis noch nichts bekannt ist?


Schön finde ich die Frage von der offiziellen Seite des Controllers:



> *Ich bin ein zufriedener Steam-Nutzer und nutze zufrieden meine Maus und Tastatur. Ich will keinen Controller?*
> Sie können einen Satz nicht einfach in eine Frage umwandeln, in dem Sie ihn schlicht mit einem Fragezeichen beenden. Aber wir sind glücklich, wenn Sie glücklich sind, also nutzen Sie ruhig weiterhin die Eingabemethode, die für Sie Sinn macht. Machen Sie sich keine Sorgen, wir werden Sie nicht sitzenlassen. Auch wir lieben Mäuse und Tastaturen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. September 2013)

Das ist schon mal gut, dass es Maus und Tastatur simuliert, dann braucht man sich als Maus+Tastatur Fan wenigstens keine Gedanken machen, dass alle Spiele in Zukunft nur noch primär für Gamepad gemacht werden  Und zum Controller selbst, da kann man ja nicht viel zu sagen, so lange man so ein Ding noch nicht selbst getestet hat. Allerdings muss ich sagen, ich bin kein großer Fan von dem ganzen Touchzeug, ich finde das schon bei Smartphones nicht so toll. Ich hab eigentlich lieber richtige Tasten.
Aber warten wir einfach mal ab


----------



## Enisra (27. September 2013)

Das Ding sieht ja mal echt abgespaced aus, aber schon echt schickes Teil und vorallem: man kann es ohne Probleme auch als Linkshänder spielen, was beim Xboxpad jetzt eher blöde läuft
Allerdings war ich für einen Moment verwirrt, Links ist rechts? Tja, nur mit welchem Zeigefinger bedient man die Linke Maustaste, na?


----------



## Kratos333 (27. September 2013)

Sieht mal richtig cool aus.
Wundert mich eh das weiterhin alle auf Sticks setzen und nicht auf eine art "Touchpad" wie es Valve macht. 

Aber ich brauch den nicht wirklich. Nutze zur Zeit den PS3 Controller am PC und werde wohl auch den PS4 controller wieder am PC verwenden.

Das einzigste das mich wirklich interessiert wäre das SteamOS. Hoffentlich wird das ding brauchbar


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2013)

Kratos333 schrieb:


> Sieht mal richtig cool aus.
> Wundert mich eh das weiterhin alle auf Sticks setzen und nicht auf eine art "Touchpad" wie es Valve macht.


 erstens sind Sticks ganz sicher viel billiger, und zweitens halte ich ein Touchpad bei weitem nicht für alles sinnvoll. Es hat große Vorteile, wenn man durch die Sticks klare Grenzen hat und daher weiß, wo man nen "vollen Ausschlag" hat und wo nicht, und es gibt auch eine klare "Nullstellung" - bei diesen Tocuhpads weiß ich nicht, ob ich damit wirklich zurechtkäm ^^


----------



## Corlagon (27. September 2013)

sehr interessant. ob das gerät wohl nur in verbindung mit steam funktionieren wird?


----------



## Odin333 (27. September 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> erstens sind Sticks ganz sicher viel billiger, und zweitens halte ich ein Touchpad bei weitem nicht für alles sinnvoll. Es hat große Vorteile, wenn man durch die Sticks klare Grenzen hat und daher weiß, wo man nen "vollen Ausschlag" hat und wo nicht, und es gibt auch eine klare "Nullstellung" - bei diesen Tocuhpads weiß ich nicht, ob ich damit wirklich zurechtkäm ^^


 
Ich bin durchaus ebenfalls skeptisch. Wenn mir jemand erzählen würde, dass Touchpads als Ersatz für Sticks geeignet sind, würde ich ihn mit voller Überzeugung von der Blödsinnigkeit dieser Behauptung unterrichten.

Aber in diesem Fall muss ich wirklich sagen, dass dieses Konzept tatsächlich besser als ein herkömmlicher Controller funktionieren könnte. Valve und vor allem Newell wird mit Sicherheit davon überzeugt sein, ansonsten hätten sie einfach Sticks verbaut.

Wenn man mal darüber nachdenkt - bei Analogsticks hat man immer eine Schwammige Steuerung - ordentliches und vor allem schnelles zielen ist damit kaum möglich. Ein rundes, concaves Touchpad, das ja auch durch spürbare Ränder begrenzt ist, könnte da deutlich präzieser sein. Sowas hat mit Smartphone oder Laptoptouchpads herzlich wenig zu tun. Auch das Tippen auf einer virtuellen Tastatur könnte mit dem Teil ganz ordentlich funktionieren.


----------



## ZeXes (27. September 2013)

DS4.
Das Ding sieht zwar nicht besonders aus, irgentwie klobig, aber es kann was werden.
Werde aber trotzdem den DS4 nehmen. Das ding soll das hammer sein, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe. 
Ein muss der DS4.


----------



## LordCrash (27. September 2013)

Begeistert mich jetzt nicht besonders, aber ich bin auch kein Freund von Touch....

Da bleibe ich doch lieber bei M+T und dem Xbox Controller...


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. September 2013)

Ich finde es sehr interessant. Ob es sich letztendlich in der Praxis beweisen wird, wird sich zeigen. 

Valve will es aber offenbar wissen. Den Erfolg würde ich ihnen gönnen, aber es würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn Valves Vorhaben nach hinten los geht.


----------



## LordCrash (27. September 2013)

Also der Controller ist echt die größte Enttäuschung der drei Ankündigungen. Ich frage mich, warum Valve gleich mit der ersten Ankündigung ihr Pulver verschossen haben.....

Irgendwie macht Valve hier nur etwas fürs Wohnzimmer, das es in anderer Form schon besser gibt:

SteamOC -> Windows (wobei hier wirklich Potenziale bestehen, wenn man genug Spiele darauf portet, die auch wirklich schneller laufen UND wenn man mit dem OS auch mit M+T gut klarkommt und Fremdsoftware kompatibel ist wie Photoshop etc)

Steam Machines -> richtige Gaming PCs

Controller -> Maus+Tastatur


Naja, für mich als PC Spieler ist nach wie vor nur SteamOS interessant, wenn es denn seine Potenziale nutzt. Der andere Krust ist was für Konsolenspieler, die auch mal die "PC Erfahrung" machen möchten, aber dafür nicht vom Sofa aufstehen wollen....


----------



## Odin333 (27. September 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich finde es sehr interessant. Ob es sich letztendlich in der Praxis beweisen wird, wird sich zeigen.
> 
> Valve will es aber offenbar wissen. Den Erfolg würde ich ihnen gönnen, aber es würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn Valves Vorhaben nach hinten los geht.


 
Mich würde es sogar sehr wundern, wenn die Sache nach hinten los geht. Valve hat eine enorme Fanbase und setzt sowohl bei Steam OS als auch bei der Hardware auf Offenheit und vor allem Mitarbeit der Community.
Wenn Steam OS eine bessere Performance als Windows bieten kann (was mehr als wahrscheinlich ist), sollte es sich ohne weiteres durchsetzen können. Gerade mit einer Triebfeder mit einem derart starken Willen und dicken Geldbörse wie Valve.


----------



## LordCrash (27. September 2013)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Mich würde es sogar sehr wundern, wenn die Sache nach hinten los geht. Valve hat eine enorme Fanbase und setzt sowohl bei Steam OS als auch bei der Hardware auf Offenheit und vor allem Mitarbeit der Community.
> Wenn Steam OS eine bessere Performance als Windows bieten kann (was mehr als wahrscheinlich ist), sollte es sich ohne weiteres durchsetzen können. Gerade mit einer Triebfeder mit einem derart starken Willen und dicken Geldbörse wie Valve.


 Die Software ist ja nur eine Seite der Medaille....


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. September 2013)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Mich würde es sogar sehr wundern, wenn die Sache nach hinten los geht. Valve hat eine enorme Fanbase und setzt sowohl bei Steam OS als auch bei der Hardware auf Offenheit und vor allem Mitarbeit der Community.
> Wenn Steam OS eine bessere Performance als Windows bieten kann (was mehr als wahrscheinlich ist), sollte es sich ohne weiteres durchsetzen können. Gerade mit einer Triebfeder mit einem derart starken Willen und dicken Geldbörse wie Valve.


 
Das Problem hierbei ist einfach nur: Der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier. Natürlich werden einige Steam OS ausprobieren und es langfristig nutzen. Aber letztendlich wird Microsoft Marktführer bleiben. MS hat ja in letzter Zeit viel Mist gebaut, aber das OS wird auf den meisten PCs vermutlich Windows bleiben. 


Aber ich persönlich glaube irgendwie, dass Valve sich verzetteln wird. Einzig der Controller sieht für mich interessant aus und wenn Valve das Teil wirklich gut umsetzt, dann dürfte es ein recht innovatives Stück Hardware werden.


----------



## Odin333 (27. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Die Software ist ja nur eine Seite der Medaille....


Und die andere stellst du dir entweder selbst zusammen, oder kaufst sie in Form einer Steambox, wenn du zu faul bist.


----------



## doomkeeper (27. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Also der Controller ist echt die größte Enttäuschung der drei Ankündigungen. Ich frage mich, warum Valve gleich mit der ersten Ankündigung ihr Pulver verschossen haben.....



Dann gehörst du zu der Gruppe die SteamOS interessant findet und andere beiden eben nicht.
Es gibt bestimmt viele die Steam Machines oder nur den Gamepad interessant finden.

Alle 3 Ankündigungen sind etwas besonderes und Valve haut hier derbst auf die Kacke wenn man das so sagen darf.
Valve traut sich Dinge zu tun die andere nicht tun und genau deswegen mögen viele Valve 

Das Gamepad finde ich sehr interessant und es zeigt nachwievor nur einen Prototypen der so höchstwarscheinlich nicht
1zu1 als Consumer Edition verkauft wird. Die Beta-Test Verfassung wird sogar ohne den mittleren Touch Display ausgeliefert.



> Irgendwie macht Valve hier nur etwas fürs Wohnzimmer, das es in anderer Form schon besser gibt:
> 
> SteamOC -> Windows (wobei hier wirklich Potenziale bestehen, wenn man genug Spiele darauf portet, die auch wirklich schneller laufen UND wenn man mit dem OS auch mit M+T gut klarkommt und Fremdsoftware kompatibel ist wie Photoshop etc)
> 
> ...



Woher willst du wissen dass es alles schon in besserer Form gibt? 
Bei SteamOS sind wir uns ja einig, aber bei Steam Machines & Gamepad wird man abwarten müssen.
Vielleicht liegt Valve hier wieder mal richtig?
So wie ich das sehe ist das kein 08/15 "Touchpad Gamepad" sondern echt etwas krass hochentwickeltes
und erinnert mich persönlich an die Touchpads von Laptops 

Auch finde ich super dass Valve hier direkt auf die Probleme / Ideen dieser Entscheidung eingehen und
über das Feeling / Feedback berichten. Das zeigt aufjedenfall dass sie sich Gedanken gemacht haben.



> Naja, für mich als PC Spieler ist nach wie vor nur SteamOS interessant, wenn es denn seine Potenziale nutzt. Der andere Krust ist was für Konsolenspieler, die auch mal die "PC Erfahrung" machen möchten, aber dafür nicht vom Sofa aufstehen wollen....


 
Genau das soll es auch werden und das weißt du auch 
Trotzdem würde ich Steam Machines und vor allem das Gamepad nicht so voreilig abschreiben nur weil es etwas "unbekanntes" ist
und viele wichtige Infos fehlen.

Alles in einem fand ich lediglich Steam Machines etwas schwach weil dort einfach
kaum Informationen zur Hardware angegeben wurden aber die ganze Woche war gelungen und brachte
frischen Wind in unseren angestaubten PC Bereich.

Man weiß schon mal dass die nächste E3 (wie ichs gesagt habe) ganz im Zeichen von Valve stehen wird.


----------



## Bonkic (27. September 2013)

> Alle 3 Ankündigungen sind etwas besonderes und Valve haut hier derbst auf die Kacke wenn man das so sagen darf.
> Valve traut sich Dinge zu tun die andere nicht tun und genau deswegen mögen viele Valve



derbst auf die kacke gehauen, um bei deiner wortwahl zu bleiben, wäre eine selbst produzierte steam-box mit vr-brille und hl3 als start-titel. 

das hier war durchaus interessant. bislang nicht mehr. 
damit bin ich in deinen augen natürlich ein valve-hater, aber damit kann ich leben, wie du ja wissen solltest.


----------



## Odin333 (27. September 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das Problem hierbei ist einfach nur: Der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier. Natürlich werden einige Steam OS ausprobieren und es langfristig nutzen. Aber letztendlich wird Microsoft Marktführer bleiben. MS hat ja in letzter Zeit viel Mist gebaut, aber das OS wird auf den meisten PCs vermutlich Windows bleiben.


Die Meisten Windows-PCs sind auch keine Gaming-Maschinen. Genauso soll SteamOS kein Desktop-Ersatz sein.
Ob MS tatsächlich Gamer an SteamOS verliert, wie es Nuter an die Tablets verliert, wird man sehen.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Aber ich persönlich glaube irgendwie, dass Valve sich verzetteln wird.


Das hat bei der Einführung von Steam auch jeder gedacht. Und damals war es genau ein einziges Spiel, das Steam zum Durchbruch verholfen hat.
Stell dir mal HL3 zeitexkluxiv oder ganz exklusiv für SteamOS vor.


----------



## doomkeeper (27. September 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das Problem hierbei ist einfach nur: Der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier. Natürlich werden einige Steam OS ausprobieren und es langfristig nutzen. Aber letztendlich wird Microsoft Marktführer bleiben. MS hat ja in letzter Zeit viel Mist gebaut, aber das OS wird auf den meisten PCs vermutlich Windows bleiben.


 
So wie ich das sehe geht es Valve auch nicht darum Windows als Betriebssystem abzulösen
sondern lediglich den Spielebereich aus den Klauen von Microsoft zu lösen
und an einen freundlicheren Ort zu bewegen.

Niemand redet davon dass SteamOS Windows ersetzen soll. 

Windows soll sich weiter für die alltäglichen Dinge nützlich machen, während SteamOS den Spielepart
vielleicht dominieren wird. Dass der Mensch ein Gewohnheitstier ist hast du natürlich völlig recht und bestätigt auch viele Kommentare
im Internet.

Mir gehts hier ums Prinzip und ich möchte das beste aus meiner Hardware erreichen (für die man ja Geld bezahlt)
und wenn SteamOS wirklich derart großen Leistungs+ mit gleicher Hardware erzielt dann wäre es einfach nur
dumm und naiv bei Windows zu bleiben mMn.

In meinen Augen ist das endlich *der* frische Wind den die Branche gebraucht hat um die stärkste Spieleplatform
endlich wieder in den Vordergrund zu rücken.


----------



## Lunica (27. September 2013)

MS-DOS 1.25 	August 1982 	erste MS-DOS-Version, die auch unter dem Namen „MS-DOS“ verkauft wurde; entspricht PC-DOS 1.1
.
..
...
Windows 8.  Die allgemeine Veröffentlichung war am 26. Oktober 2012.


Sind mal eben schlappe 30 Jahre Games-Geschichte die Microsoft erfolgreich vorzuweisen hat.
http://b-i.forbesimg.com/jasonevangelho/files/2013/06/NVIDIA-PC-most-important-gaming-platform.png


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. September 2013)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Die Meisten Windows-PCs sind auch keine Gaming-Maschinen. Genauso soll SteamOS kein Desktop-Ersatz sein.
> Ob MS tatsächlich Gamer an SteamOS verliert, wie es Nuter an die Tablets verliert, wird man sehen.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich stelle mir den Shitstorm vor, der definitiv auftreten wird, wenn HL3 exklusiv für SteamOS auf den Markt kommen würde.  

Und jetzt mal ernsthaft und Hand aufs Herz...wen interessiert es denn noch tatsächlich, ob HL3 erscheint oder nicht? Mich jedenfalls nicht. Das Spiel ist ein zweites Duke Nukem Forever und wurde nichtmal offiziell angekündigt. Ein Runnig Gag, ein von Fans selbst produzierter Hype. Nichts weiter. Und die aktuelle Gamer-Generation wird mit HL3 ohnehin relativ wenig anfangen können. Valve hat sich bezüglich HL3 definitiv verzettelt. Fans haben astronomisch hohe Erwartungen (ähnlich wie bei D3) und die können nicht erfüllt werden, weil schlichtweg DAS Spiel erwartet wird. Und aufgrund der jüngeren Generation, die Half Life lediglich vom Hören und Sagen kennen, würde es vermutlich eher geringen Profit abwerfen. 

Daher bezweifle ich, dass HL3 förderlich für SteamOS wäre. Und nur für ein einziges Spiel werde ich das Betriebssystem nicht wechseln. Schon gar nicht, wenn ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob es auch rund und fehlerfrei läuft.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe geht es Valve auch nicht darum Windows als Betriebssystem abzulösen
> sondern lediglich den Spielebereich aus den Klauen von Microsoft zu lösen
> und an einen freundlicheren Ort zu bewegen.
> 
> ...


 Im großen und Ganzen hast du Recht. Aber dieses Mal muss ich Lunica tatsächlich Recht geben...MS hat sich etabliert, auch im Gaming-Bereich. Der 08/15-Gamer wird bei Windows bleiben, einfach weil sich Windows (zurecht) bewährt hat und weil es auf allen PCs und Notebooks installiert ist. Zumindest Win7 ist ein sehr gutes Betriebssystem und meiner Meinung nach angenehm zu handhaben. 

Valve müsste sich also ordentlich ins Zeug legen, wenn sie MS aus dem Gaming-Bereich verdrängen wollen. Nichts anderes als ein fehlerfreies und sehr gutes Betriebssystem hat Valve auf den Markt zu bringen, das genau das hält, was die Firma verspricht. Andernfalls sehe ich schwarz. Aber wenn Valve Erfolg hat...hey, ich würde mich sehr freuen. Aber noch bin ich überaus skeptisch.


----------



## doomkeeper (27. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> derbst auf die kacke gehauen, um bei deiner wortwahl zu bleiben, wäre eine selbst produzierte steam-box mit vr-brille und hl3 als start-titel.


selbst produzierte "Steam Box" wird als Prototyp Beta Test ausgeliefert wenn du richtig gelesen hast. 
VR Brille = Oculus Rift, wird von Valve bereits unterstützt und somit nix neues.
HL3 als Start-Titel wirds genau so wenig geben weil es solch exklusive Dinge nicht geben wird laut Valve.
Ich könnte mir höchstens vorstellen dass HL3 derart aufwendig wird dass Windows/DirectX wie aus Geisterhand mehr Probleme haben
wird wie SteamOS/OpenGL/Mantle whatever 



> das hier war durchaus interessant. bislang nicht mehr. .


 
Naja allein SteamOS Ankündigung ist die Bombe schlechthin weil nur sehr wenige damit gerechnet haben bzw.
Valve so viel "Klasse" zugetraut hätten. 

Aber dass es gewisse Leute gibt die schwer zu begeistern sind ist im Internet normal.. aber du weißt dass ich damit leben kann 
Hätte jemand anders ein Gaming OS auf die Beine gestellt wäre ich genau so froh darüber.


----------



## Lunica (27. September 2013)

Ich hatte schon so viele Linux Distris über die Jahre hinweg in der VM laufen. Eine beschissener als die andere (inklusive Ubuntu).



> Der 08/15-Gamer wird bei Windows bleiben, einfach weil sich Windows (zurecht) bewährt hat



Nein, vom 0815 Gamer bis hin zum 40.000$ Simulator Pro Gamer.
Das ist Windows und das ist der PC wie er schon immer  war.

Windows & PC im Jahre 2010 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndLxm-HTtrw

SSD Era (Aktuell 120GB für 80€) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ursoUUbM1aM

4K Era 
Windows & PC & AMD R9-290X
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwkuZFUfDH0


usw. usf.


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. September 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon so viele Linux Distris über die Jahre hinweg in der VM laufen. Eine beschissener als die andere (inklusive Ubuntu).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dein Youtube-Beispiel ist ja nun wirklich eher ein Ausnahmefall. Der Ottonormalverbraucher, um den es letztlich immer gehen wird (weil er eben die Mehrheit ausmacht), wird sich wohl kaum so ein System aufbauen, wie man es im Video sieht. 

Ich als Kunde würde mich aber erstmal fragen, wenn mir jemand SteamOS zeigen würde: "Warum soll ich mir SteamOS zulegen, wenn ich doch Windows habe, mit dem ich doch ohnehin zocken und auch arbeiten kann? Kann doch alle Spiele in maximaler Detailstufe flüssig spielen. Warum wechseln oder mir die Mühe machen, ein zweites OS zu installieren? Mit Windows habe ich es doch viel bequemer und kann alles machen."

Valve müsste dem Kunden SteamOS erstmal schmackhaft machen. Meine Befürchtung/Vermutung ist außerdem, dass SteamOS sein volles Potential erst auf Steam Machines entfalten wird. Und das ist nun wirklich kein Kaufgrund.


----------



## doomkeeper (27. September 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Im großen und Ganzen hast du Recht. Aber dieses Mal muss ich Lunica tatsächlich Recht geben...MS hat sich etabliert, auch im Gaming-Bereich. Der 08/15-Gamer wird bei Windows bleiben, einfach weil sich Windows (zurecht) bewährt hat und weil es auf allen PCs und Notebooks installiert ist. Zumindest Win7 ist ein sehr gutes Betriebssystem und meiner Meinung nach angenehm zu handhaben.
> 
> Valve müsste sich also ordentlich ins Zeug legen, wenn sie MS aus dem Gaming-Bereich verdrängen wollen. Nichts anderes als ein fehlerfreies und sehr gutes Betriebssystem hat Valve auf den Markt zu bringen, das genau das hält, was die Firma verspricht. Andernfalls sehe ich schwarz. Aber wenn Valve Erfolg hat...hey, ich würde mich sehr freuen. Aber noch bin ich überaus skeptisch.


 
Und warum hat sich Microsoft durchgesetzt?
Weil sie ihr DirectX aufzwingen konnten und andere Schnittstellen abbremsen konnten? 

Ich versteh was du damit sagen möchtest aber nur weil die letzten Jahre Windows supported wurde heißt
es 100% nicht dass andere Betriebssysteme keine Chance hätten nur weil es nicht von Microsoft kommt.
Ich wäre warscheinlich ebenfalls skeptisch wenn nicht die Tatsache wäre dass AMD, Nvidia, Intel und andere Entwickler
langsam aus ihren Löchern rauskriechen und offiziellen Support bestätigen.

Die Tatsache dass mit gleicher Hardware bessere Leistung erzielt wird dürfte einem Gamer bestimmt nicht egal sein.. Zumal wir hier
nicht von 5 FPS reden sondern wie im Falle von L4D2 von fast unglaublichen 50 FPS. 

Ich mag da ein wenig euophorisch sein das gebe ich zu... aber das liegt nur daran dass ich mich freue spieltechnisch
vielleicht nicht mehr von Microsoft abhängig zu sein und mehr Leistung für mein Geld zu bekommen.

Ob andere sich weiter dann mit Windows abbremsen lassen möchten interessiert mich eigentlich gar nicht. 
 Mir gehts um meinen persönlichen "Genuss" dieser Entwicklung und dass Microsoft hier mit etwas konfrontiert wird
mit dem sie nicht gerechnet haben.

Konkurrenzkampf belebt das Geschäft und man hört ständig wie schlimm Monopole doch sind.. aber im Falle von Windows
wird so getan als ob es nie und nimmer eine Alternative geben wird und das finde ich total schwachsinnig.

Ich habs ja schonmal geschrieben. Würde jeder wichtige Hardware/Softwareentwickler ab morgen Windows nicht mehr supporten und auf Linux wechseln hätten wir genau die gleiche aktuelle Situation Microsoft vs Linux.
Es ist nur noch eine Frage vom Support und dieser wurde ja bekanntlich  bestätigt 

Auch diese AMD Mantle Ankündigung scheint alles andere als Zufall zu sein und Nvidia arbeitet sogar seit längerer Zeit 
intern bei Valve für SteamOS.

Bessere Aussichten gibts meiner Meinung nach nicht


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Konkurrenzkampf belebt das Geschäft und man hört ständig wie schlimm Monopole doch sind.. aber im Falle von Windows
> wird so getan als ob es nie und nimmer eine Alternative geben wird und das finde ich total schwachsinnig.



Ich sagte ja auch eigentlich nicht, dass es keine Alternative gäbe. Ich sagte nur, dass es Valve sehr schwer haben wird. 
Support für SteamOS heißt nicht automatisch keinen Support mehr für Windows. 

Auf jedenfall...ich bin zwar skeptisch, aber genauso gespannt, was draus werden könnte. Auch wenn es Jahre dauert.


----------



## Lunica (27. September 2013)

> Warum wechseln oder mir die Mühe machen, ein zweites OS zu installieren?



Steam sollte eine Live Version bringen die von USB Stick lädt.



> Weil sie ihr DirectX aufzwingen konnten und andere Schnittstellen abbremsen konnten?



Blödsinn. Windows hat alle APIs unterstützt - *ALLE*.
Es bleibt den Entwicklern frei was Sie verwenden.



> Die Tatsache dass mit gleicher Hardware bessere Leistung erzielt wird dürfte einem Gamer bestimmt nicht egal sein.



Da sind Ausnahmefälle.
Ein Großteil der Spiele; insbesondere aktuelle  laufen unter Linux oder von mir aus auch OSX (Unix) schlechter als unter Windows 7/8.
Dein Left4Dead Beispiel ist ja total daneben. Das Spiel läuft mit 270 FPS im Benchmark unter Windows.
Lass doch gleich einen Quake III Benchmark laufen...
Das Spiel läuft aktuell sogar im HTML5 Browser.

Hier mal was aktuelles:

Linux (OpenGL)
http://i49.tinypic.com/34q8ot5.png

Windows (D3D11)
http://i48.tinypic.com/2m76yr4.png


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. September 2013)

Also das Design ist schonmal erfrischend anders, nicht so low-updated wie die Pads von Big M und Sony.
Wenn der Praxistest die hohe Präzision bestätigt, wäre das mal echt eine verlockende Alternative.


----------



## doomkeeper (27. September 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> Blödsinn. Windows hat alle APIs unterstützt - *ALLE*.
> Es bleibt den Entwicklern frei was Sie verwenden.


 
Immer noch Anbieten und unterstützen ist ein großer Unterschied.

Microsoft beschneidet OpenGL in Windows Vista | heise online

Auch der Hardware Sound wurde seit Vista beschnitten weshalb Creative & Co. Probleme mit ihren Treibern haben.
Seit Vista die Entwicklung zurückgehalten und erst bei Windows 8 wieder als Kaufargument einführen? Ne Danke..

Wer hier nicht merkt dass Microsoft ihre Machtposition ausnutzt und den Fortschritt zurück hält dem ist nicht mehr geholfen.

Edit.
Bisjetzt sehe ich 2 Sachen dir mir Hoffnung geben

Valve mit L4D2 und Paradox
http://www.pcgamer.com/2013/09/26/p...aming-confirms-ck2-and-eu4-will-run-natively/

Wir werden sehen wie viele Entwickler noch zum selben Ergebnis kommen werden 



> Hier mal was aktuelles:
> 
> Linux (OpenGL)
> http://i49.tinypic.com/34q8ot5.png
> ...


Was soll daran bitte aktuell sein?

Edit No2.
Zum Thema Hardwaresound auf Windows 8 bin ich auf etwas tolles gestoßen... und somit entfällt der einzige Pro Punkt
den ich für wichtig gehalten hätte

http://www.winvistaside.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=4961

Ganz großes Kino von MS


----------



## Bonkic (28. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Aber dass es gewisse Leute gibt die schwer zu begeistern sind ist im Internet normal..


 
da wären wir wieder beim thema: mir fehlen halt die fakten. 
ich spiele ja auch wirklich nur ungern den notorischen miesmacher (wird mir bspw beim thema star citizen auch immer wieder untsterstellt). ich versuche eigentlich nur die dinge möglichst objektiv zu sehen.


----------



## LordCrash (28. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Das Gamepad finde ich sehr interessant und es zeigt nachwievor nur einen Prototypen der so höchstwarscheinlich nicht
> 1zu1 als Consumer Edition verkauft wird. Die Beta-Test Verfassung wird sogar ohne den mittleren Touch Display ausgeliefert.


Mich stört weder das Design noch das dritte Touchpad. Mich stört das Touch-Prinzip ganz allgemein.



> Woher willst du wissen dass es alles schon in besserer Form gibt?
> Bei SteamOS sind wir uns ja einig, aber bei Steam Machines & Gamepad wird man abwarten müssen.
> Vielleicht liegt Valve hier wieder mal richtig?
> So wie ich das sehe ist das kein 08/15 "Touchpad Gamepad" sondern echt etwas krass hochentwickeltes
> und erinnert mich persönlich an die Touchpads von Laptops


1) Es gibt Alternativen, die nicht nur auf dem Papier gut aussehen, sondern sich über Jahrzehnte bewiesen haben inzwischen (M+T + klassisches Gamepad).
2) Das Steam Pad wird kein Ultra High End Produkt sein, weil sich das schlicht nicht verkaufen lässt. Niemand, der im Wohnzimmer spielen will, kauft sich ein 200€ Gamepad. Schon 100€ sind zu viel und dabei kann man schon nicht mehr von "krass hochentwickelt" sprechen.
3) Touchpads von Laptops sind der letzte Scheiß. Das ist das erste Feature, was ich bei einem Laptop sofort nach Systemstart abschalte, wenn es nicht sein muss.



> Auch finde ich super dass Valve hier direkt auf die Probleme / Ideen dieser Entscheidung eingehen und
> über das Feeling / Feedback berichten. Das zeigt aufjedenfall dass sie sich Gedanken gemacht haben.



Ich sehe das eher so: sie haben sich Geanken darüber gemacht, wie sie M+T am besten in eine Steuerung fürs Sofa übertragen könnten und die kein herkömmliches Gamepad ist. Da blieben dann nicht mehr so viele Optionen offen. Sony und MS hingegen haben viel mehr Erfahrung in der Sache und habe sich für die neuen Konsolen nicht ohne Grund wieder für analoge Sticks entschieden. Denn das ist eine bewährte Lösung, die von den Leuten anerkannt wird. Touchpads hingegen sind mehr Qual als Komfort. Ich würde nie freiwillig auf einer Touchfläche spielen, wenn es andere Eingabemöglichkeiten gäbe. Bei einem Touchpad fehlt schon mal völlig die Haptik und das Feedback. Es fehlt schlicht die Umsetzung einer "physischen Kraft bzw. Bewegung" (Eingabe) in eine Aktion im Spiel. Da fehlt die direkte Verbindung zwischen Eingabe und Spielgeschehen, meiner Meinung nach einer der gößten Kritikpunkte an allen Touchgeräten wie Smartphones und Tablets. Bei einem desynchronen Geschehen (wie etwa Rundenstrategie) mag das kein Problem sein (da man dort auch direkt mit den Fingern auf das Geschehen klickt), aber bei einem synchronen Geschehen wie in einem Actionspiel ist das mehr als seltsam.

Naja, wie auch immer, ich persönlich halte von dem Controller nicht viel und werde mir auch mit großer Sicherheit keinen zulegen. Mir gehen schon die Toucheingaben auf meinem Smartphone genug auf den Sack....



> Genau das soll es auch werden und das weißt du auch
> Trotzdem würde ich Steam Machines und vor allem das Gamepad nicht so voreilig abschreiben nur weil es etwas "unbekanntes" ist
> und viele wichtige Infos fehlen.
> 
> ...


 Wissen tut man gar nichts. Und was bisher von der Hardware gezeigt wurde, begeistert mich wenig. SteamOS hat Potenzial, aber auch da ist noch zu wenig bekannt und zu wenig gezeigt. Wobei ich auch sagen muss, dass mich das natürlich auch deshalb interessiert, weil es kostenlos ist.....

Ob die Ankündigungen von Steam alle so vorteilhaft für den "klassischen" PC Spielemarkt sind, das würde ich erst mal noch abwarten. Ein weiteres Steuerungsgerät neben M+T und Controller macht die Entwicklung nicht gerade einfacher auf PC. Das gleiche gilt für SteamOS, zumindest am Anfang.

Alles ist möglich, Valve kann sich genauso gut verzetteln und DARAN ist mir wirklich nun gar nicht gelegen....


----------



## xNomAnorx (28. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> derbst auf die kacke gehauen, um bei deiner wortwahl zu bleiben, wäre eine selbst produzierte steam-box mit vr-brille und hl3 als start-titel.
> 
> das hier war durchaus interessant. bislang nicht mehr.


 
Seh ich ähnlich, ich hatte mir eigentlich etwas erhofft, dass mich richtig von den Socken haut und das tut leider keine der drei Ankündigungen. Die Hoffnung auf ein HL3 mach ich mir schon lange nicht mehr, aber irgendetwas könnte sich bei Valve ja mal an der Spielefront tun, dann wäre ich schon zufrieden.
Naja als Beta-Kandidat hab ich mich mal angemeldet, dafür waren die Neuankündigungen dann doch interessant genug


----------



## belakor602 (28. September 2013)

Muss sagen bin auch enttäuscht von dieser Ankündigung, hätte mir für die letzte Ankündigung schon was besonderes erwartet. Was wir aber hier vorgetischt bekommen ist ein Controller der vom Konzept her schon einfach falsch ist. Touchsteuerung ist einfach schon von Haus aus schlecht egal was damit gemacht wird, es fehlt einfach das Feedback das jede physische Eingabemethode hat, und da kann keine Vibration der Welt es ersetzen. Und was erwartet ihr euch bitte davon? Wird doch genauso wie Analogstick funktionieren, bloß dass der Daumen der Stick wird und man halt über das Touchpad fährt. Es wird vom System her trotzdem genauso wie Analogsticks funktionieren, es geht gar nicht anders. Das heißt es wird trotzdem Mausbeschleunigung geben und keinen Raw Input wie es bei Maussteuerung ist. Und sagt jetzt nicht ich habe keine Beweise, da braucht man keine man muss nur ein bisschen logisch nachdenken. 

Auf so einer kleinen Fläche hat man nur zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. Wie beim Smartphone wischt man einfach in eine Richtung und die Kamera dreht sich, ist aber sehr schlecht da man ständig den Finger heben muss und ist einfach nur scheiße,

2.Selbes System wie die heutigen Controller-steuerung nur halt mit touch. Und da brauch ich wohl nicht mehr sagen wieso Controller schlecht sind für schnelle Spiele wie Shooter.

Bei der ganzen Kritik möchte ich aber auch was positives sagen, dass Touch-Display in der Mitte ist sicher ganz praktisch, vor allem für Strategie-spiel könnte ich es mir gut vorstellen. Da hat man halt die Map auf dem Display und kann schnell von Ort zu Ort wechseln, raus und rein zoomen etc...

Allerdings finde ich es auch komisch dass es so gut akzeptiert wird. Wenn diese Ankündigung von irgend einem No-name Hardwarehersteller gekommen wäre, hätte man sie warscheinlich mit Kritik aufgrund der Touchsteuerung zugehäuft, steht aber Valve darauf, vertraut man einfach das alles gut geht?


----------



## doomkeeper (28. September 2013)

Ich möchte hier niemanden angreiffen aber diese ganze Skepsis ist wirklich ungesund liebe PC Freunde.
Alles was neu, innovativ, unbekannt und unser Zocken etwas umkrempeln möchte wird
derart schlecht aufgenommen dass es mich wirklich oft schockiert.

Statt gemeinsam als Gamer in eine Richtung zu blicken wird über alles geschimpft.

-SteamOS soll eine reine SpieleOS werden und es liegen genug Fakten auf den Tisch um hier etwas optimistischere
Kommentare abzugeben.

-Steam Machines soll die PC Platform noch weiter erweitern damit Konsoleros ebenfalls in den Genuss kommen aber 
nee das ist alles unnötig obwohl niemanden damit geschadet wird.

-Steam Gamepad ist eine völlig neue Ausrichtung eines Gamepads und es wird darüber geschrieben
als wenn jeder es schon getestet hat und Xbox / PS Gamepads für immer und ewig die "tollsten" Gamepads bleiben sollen.

Statt etwas optimistischer in die Zukunft zu blicken, wird jede mögliche Entwicklung in Frage gestellt obwohl es 
wirklich keinen Grund dazu gibt. 

Hier gehts um eine neue und frische Spielerfahrung zu ermöglichen.. Aber nein - das Glas ist halb leer und ein Unternehmen wie Valve, die mit den besten Partner der Branche zusammenarbeitet,
hat gar keine Ahnung von der Materie und hat ja bis heute bewiesen wie inkompetent ihre Arbeit war.

Ich möchte niemanden beleidigen aber teilweise ist es richtig peinlich wie die vermeindlichen erwachsenen PC User
sich nicht von den vermeindlichen Konsolen Kiddies unterscheiden.
Statt hier mal den Spaß und die Möglichkeiten in den Vordergrund zu stellen, wird gemotzt und genörgelt und nach Half Life 3
geschrien.

Das waren 3 tolle Ankündigungen für die PC Platform.
+ Mehr Service
+ Neue Ideen
+ Neues Design
+ Offenes, unabhängiges und höchstwarscheinlich schnelleres Spiele-OS
+ Insg. Größerer Support des PCs

Ich bin auf eurer Seite wenn es um Always Online & und so einen Kram geht. Aber wie neue und vielversprechende Dinge
aufgenommen werden ist wirklich erschreckend.

Das hat teilweise gar nix mehr mit einer persönlichen Meinung zu tun, sorry.
Ich finde es einfach stellenweise peinlich wie Gegenargumente schnell gefunden werden, aber die möglichen positiven Aspekte
ganz kurz ausfallen.
Für mich ist es eine tolle und spannende Woche gewesen was mit unserem PC alles passieren könnte... zum anderen
bin ich aber über unsere aktuelle Community richtig richtig traurig..


----------



## doomkeeper (28. September 2013)

Ich bin mir sicher dass viele nicht mal alles gelesen haben was das für besondere "Touch Pads" sind
aber trotzdem darüber meckern 

Das sind Teile die das Spielgefühl vom Bildschirm auf eure Daumen überträgt.

Je nachdem auf welchem Boden man fährt, welche Sachen man anfasst usw.
Man soll nicht mehr direkt "mechanisch steuern" sondern eher durch das "Gefühl" steuern.

Man wird damit quasi Texturen und Materialien spüren können.

https://twitter.com/chrisremo

Von einem Indie-Dev der schon das Gamepad testen durfte.
"I used a Steam Controller a few months ago; the button configuration  was different at the time, but the cursor pads worked amazingly well"

"I know you can't say much, but the haptic feedback on the pads does it really help?"

"Yes, it makes it feel like you're actually operating a real physically mechanical device, not just a touchscreen"

Dieses Teil könnte wirklich eine extreme Innovation darstellen


----------



## belakor602 (28. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher dass viele nicht mal alles gelesen haben was das für besondere "Touch Pads" sind
> aber trotzdem darüber meckern
> 
> Das sind Teile die das Spielgefühl vom Bildschirm auf eure Daumen überträgt.
> ...


 
Könnte, ja, aber ich habe bis jetzt noch keine einzige gute Erfahrung mit Touchscreens gemacht, sondern nur negative, ebenso mit Vibrationseffekten. Kannst du mir wirklich vorwerfen da skeptisch zu sein? 

Und niemand hat etwas über das Steam OS gesagt, für mich ist es eines der besten News in den letzten Jahren, falls es sich wirklich so entpuppt wie ich es mir erhoffe, aber ich kann beim besten Willen dem Controller nur wenig positives abgewinnen. Außerdem fragt ich mich ob es wirklich nötig war einen eigenen Controller zu machen? Aber wer weiß villeicht ist Valve ja wirklich Gott der Spieleindustrie so wie manche sie hier darstellen, und schaffen es eine solche gutes Gefühl und Steuerung herzustellen dass sie selbst einen Touchpad-hasser wie mich überzeugen.


----------



## doomkeeper (28. September 2013)

Es soll sich aber nicht wie ein Touchpad anfühlen deswegen ist es ja so interessant 

Wären es 08/15 Touchpads die man bereits von überall kennt dann würde ich es verstehen.. Aber 
für mich ist es eine Art "Laptop-Touch-Feel-Pad" welches Spielinformationen
an die Daumen weitergibt.

Es ist schwer zu erklären aber so wie es ausschaut soll man lt. Valve die Steuerung in Zukunft erfühlen und gleichzeitig die
Präzision einer Maus haben.

Es gab ja immer viele beschwerden dass Ego Shooter auf Gamepads niemals die Genauigkeit einer Maus erreichen können..
Und genau das will Valve anscheinend jetzt gefixt haben.

Glaub mir ich wäre einer der ersten hier der dieses Gamepad zum Teufel jagen würde wenns ein sinnloses Touch Gefummel wäre.
Aber hier wird eine neuartige Idee verwendet digitale Dinge erfühlen zu können und sich dannach zu orientieren.

Edit.
Du magst vielleicht SteamOS mit offenen Armen empfangen haben aber Kandidaten wie Lunica
tun alles dagegen um das alte Klische "Linux ist kacke für Spiele" am Leben zu erhalten.

Es gibt sogar Leute in Foren die der Meinung sind dass SteamOS unnötig sei weil ja unter Windows eh alles super läuft
und man sich nicht die Mühe geben will ein zweites OS einzurichten.
" Man ist schon an Microsoft gewöhnt blabla "

Anscheinend muss Microsoft wirklich ihr nächstes OS in die Cloud verfrachten damit einige begreiffen dass Microsoft
(genau wie bei Xbone) seit Vista gegen die Gamer arbeitet.

Ich kann wirklich nur den Kopf schütteln


----------



## Kerusame (28. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Bei einem Touchpad fehlt schon mal völlig die Haptik und das Feedback. Es fehlt schlicht die Umsetzung einer "physischen Kraft bzw. Bewegung" (Eingabe) in eine Aktion im Spiel. Da fehlt die direkte Verbindung zwischen Eingabe und Spielgeschehen, meiner Meinung nach einer der gößten Kritikpunkte an allen Touchgeräten wie Smartphones und Tablets. Bei einem desynchronen Geschehen (wie etwa Rundenstrategie) mag das kein Problem sein (da man dort auch direkt mit den Fingern auf das Geschehen klickt), aber bei einem synchronen Geschehen wie in einem Actionspiel ist das mehr als seltsam.



ich weiß nicht ob man diese aussage so 1zu1 unterschreiben kann. ein wirkliches feedback (spürbar) bekommst du schließlich bei maus und tastatur auch nicht. klar, du merkst wann du die taste anschlägst, aber eine ingamebewegung wird deshalb trotzdem nicht aufs keyboard übertragen. controller sind da etwas weiter dank ihrer "rüttelfunktion". diese ist aber keineswegs ausgereift und steam verspricht ja zumindest mal, dass ihr "rüttel-schüttel-effekt" besser ist. sogesehen würd ich wirklich abwarten bevor ich den controller als unnütz abtu.

das mit den touchpads kann durchaus ein kritikpunkt sein, hängt aber auch von der umsetzung ab. gerade weil am touchpad klar definierte ränder und zwischenbarrieren sind, wird es sicherlich besser bedienbar sein als ein smartphone oder das touchpad eines laptops. dass sony und ms es besser wissen und deshalb wieder sticks eingebaut haben glaube ich nicht, ich denke der preis und die angst, dass spieler die veränderung schlecht aufnehmen stehen da im vordergrund.

aber, ein ehrliches fazit zu dem ding ist sowieso erst möglich wenn man es mal in händen hatte, diverse tests zu latenz und reaktionszeit herausen sind und das endgültige design feststeht. ich glaube nur, man sollte nicht vorschnell nein dazu sagen. eventuell wird genau das der controller der sich bis zur gedankensteuerung hält, eben weil seine möglichkeiten nicht so beschränkt sind wie die von normalen controllern. mal sehen was wird.


----------



## Bonkic (28. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier niemanden angreiffen aber diese ganze Skepsis ist wirklich ungesund liebe PC Freunde.
> Alles was neu, innovativ, unbekannt und unser Zocken etwas umkrempeln möchte wird
> derart schlecht aufgenommen dass es mich wirklich oft schockiert.



nein, du kannst nicht verstehen, dass nicht gleich jedermann ganz vorne auf den hype-train aufspringt, nur weil valve etwas angekündigt hat.
du bist eben ein fanboy. 
ich mag das wort auch nicht, aber in deinem fall trifft es wohl ohne frage zu. wirst du auch selbst zugeben, wenn du ehrlich bist. 
das ist eigentlich auch gar nix schlimmes. ich mag bspw nintendo. trotzdem schluck ich nicht kritiklos alles, was mir big n vorsetzt. 



> Statt gemeinsam als Gamer in *M*eine Richtung zu blicken wird über alles geschimpft.


ich hab den satz mal korrigiert.
was du schreibst ist richtig - alle anderen sind notorische nörgler und mießmacher. 
so hättest du das gerne und kommst dir dabei sehr erhaben vor.
mich wundert, dass das übliche "das ist wieder mal typisch deutsch" noch nicht kam. 



> Ich möchte niemanden beleidigen aber teilweise ist es richtig peinlich wie die vermeindlichen erwachsenen PC User
> sich nicht von den vermeindlichen Konsolen Kiddies unterscheiden.


konsolen-kiddies? ist das wirklich dein niveau? ich hoffe nicht.
ich will mich überhaupt nicht von irgendwelchen konsoleros unterscheiden bzw abheben (was du ja eigentlich meinst). 



> Für mich ist es eine tolle und spannende Woche gewesen was mit unserem PC alles passieren könnte...


das will dir ja auch keiner nehmen.
nur solltest du akzeptieren, wenn es auch noch andere meinungen und sichtweisen gibt.

zumal es für meine begriffe nur logisch ist, erst einmal abzuwarten, gerade weil valve sich jetzt auf ein gebiet begibt, auf dem sie bislang noch keine erfahrungen gesammelt haben.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> konsolen-kiddies? ist das wirklich dein niveau? ich hoffe nicht.
> ich will mich überhaupt nicht von irgendwelchen konsoleros unterscheiden bzw abheben (was du ja eigentlich meinst)



Deshalb schrieb er ja von "vermeintlichen Konsolenkiddies". Soll heißen, dass Konsolenkiddies innerhalb der PC-Community nur als solche bezeichnet werden, aber keine sind. ^^ 

Ich denke, an sich hat doomkeeper Recht. Man sollte Valve wenigstens eine Chance geben und nicht von vornherein alles schlecht machen. Ich selbst bin skeptisch, dass sich Valves Konzept durchsetzen kann. Aber wenn sie es richtig machen, dann wird der Markt belebt und Sony und MS werden einen weiteren Konkurrenten bekommen. Insbesondere MS. 

Zumindest den Controller finde ich interessant. Aber hier muss auch der Preis stimmen. 100 Euro gebe ich für einen Controller bestimmt nicht aus.


----------



## Bonkic (28. September 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Man sollte Valve wenigstens eine Chance geben und nicht von vornherein alles schlecht machen.



da bin ich völlig deiner meinung.


----------



## realShauni (28. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier niemanden angreiffen aber diese ganze Skepsis ist wirklich ungesund liebe PC Freunde.
> Alles was neu, innovativ, unbekannt und unser Zocken etwas umkrempeln möchte wird
> derart schlecht aufgenommen dass es mich wirklich oft schockiert.


Ach komm, hätte EA oder MS das angekündigt würdest du, statt des Fanboys, wieder den Verschwörer raushängen lassen und üble Untergangsszenarien an die Wand malen und dich darüber aufregen das alle Gamer tatenlos zusehen statt auf die Barikaden zu gehen. Und mit LordCrash würdest du dir wieder eine verbale Schlägerei liefern in dem ihr euch gegenseitig beschuldigt die PC Spieleplattform zu zerstören statt euch hier gegenseitig, Interessenfördernd, Honig ums Maul zu schmieren 



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich finde es einfach stellenweise peinlich wie Gegenargumente schnell gefunden werden, aber die möglichen positiven Aspekte
> ganz kurz ausfallen.


Da kommt wieder das Problem mit deiner Wahrnehmung zu tage, tatsächlich bist du es der es nicht schafft einen nicht komplett positiven Kommentar hier umkommentiert stehen zu lassen weshalb dir das so vorkommt als wenn viele dagegen wären. Du bist gerade zu besessen davon das Valve hier grade was revolutionäres macht und kannst deswegen nicht verstehen das nicht jeder mit bedingungsloser Begeisterung reagiert


----------



## Fresh1981 (28. September 2013)

Valves Idee ist nicht schlecht. Allerdings sieht der Controller gewöhnungsbedürftig aus. Natürlich muss man den selbst erstmal in der Hand halten. Dennoch alles auf Touch/SensorFunktion zu machen halte ich doch für gewagt. Zumal Controller manchmal einiges aushalten müsen bei bestimmten Spielen


----------



## LordCrash (28. September 2013)

Kerusame schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht ob man diese aussage so 1zu1 unterschreiben kann. ein wirkliches feedback (spürbar) bekommst du schließlich bei maus und tastatur auch nicht. klar, du merkst wann du die taste anschlägst, aber eine ingamebewegung wird deshalb trotzdem nicht aufs keyboard übertragen. controller sind da etwas weiter dank ihrer "rüttelfunktion". diese ist aber keineswegs ausgereift und steam verspricht ja zumindest mal, dass ihr "rüttel-schüttel-effekt" besser ist. sogesehen würd ich wirklich abwarten bevor ich den controller als unnütz abtu.
> 
> das mit den touchpads kann durchaus ein kritikpunkt sein, hängt aber auch von der umsetzung ab. gerade weil am touchpad klar definierte ränder und zwischenbarrieren sind, wird es sicherlich besser bedienbar sein als ein smartphone oder das touchpad eines laptops. dass sony und ms es besser wissen und deshalb wieder sticks eingebaut haben glaube ich nicht, ich denke der preis und die angst, dass spieler die veränderung schlecht aufnehmen stehen da im vordergrund.
> 
> aber, ein ehrliches fazit zu dem ding ist sowieso erst möglich wenn man es mal in händen hatte, diverse tests zu latenz und reaktionszeit herausen sind und das endgültige design feststeht. ich glaube nur, man sollte nicht vorschnell nein dazu sagen. eventuell wird genau das der controller der sich bis zur gedankensteuerung hält, eben weil seine möglichkeiten nicht so beschränkt sind wie die von normalen controllern. mal sehen was wird.


 
Feedback war vielleicht das falsche Wort hier. Mir geht es nicht um Rumble-Effekte oder sowas, da bin ich auch kein großer Freund von, weil es meistens eher aufgesetzt wirkt. Es geht um die Haptik, um etwas "in der Hand zu haben" bzw. um das, was ich als Übertragung von körperlicher Kraft in Bewegung beschrieben habe. Egal ob auf der Tastatur oder auf mit dem Analostick, jedes Mal übertrage ich eine Kraft, die ich mit dem Finger ausübe, in eine Bewegung. Das ist die (im Kopf) direkte Verbindung zwischen Eingabe und Ausgabe, das, was ich als "Synchronität" beschrieben habe. Bei einer Toucheingabe fällt die Kraft fast komplett weg und es entsteht eine seltsame gefühlte Asynchronität zwischen Eingabe und Ausgabe. Besonders auffällig ist das bei Twin-Stick Shootern auf Smartphones und Tablets. Die können von dem "Eingabegefühl" her den richtigen Controllern nicht das Wasser reichen.

@domkeeper
Fanboy!


----------



## doomkeeper (28. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nein, du kannst nicht verstehen, dass nicht gleich jedermann ganz vorne auf den hype-train aufspringt, nur weil valve etwas angekündigt hat.
> du bist eben ein fanboy.
> ich mag das wort auch nicht, aber in deinem fall trifft es wohl ohne frage zu. wirst du auch selbst zugeben, wenn du ehrlich bist.
> das ist eigentlich auch gar nix schlimmes. ich mag bspw nintendo. trotzdem schluck ich nicht kritiklos alles, was mir big n vorsetzt.


Du mit deinem "Fanboy" kommst hier schon zum Dritten mal an und willst einfach nicht verstehen dass es hier nicht um Valve geht 
Hier gehts um neue Art von PCs, Linux und neuartiges Gamepad und nicht um Valve direkt.

Ich weiß nicht wie man sonst noch auf deine Beiträge antworten soll weil du einfach nix verstehen *möchtest* und 
grundlegend immer erstmal austeilst bevor du alles richtig liest und verstehst. Siehe Unten.



> ich hab den satz mal korrigiert.
> was du schreibst ist richtig - alle anderen sind notorische nörgler und mießmacher.
> so hättest du das gerne und kommst dir dabei sehr erhaben vor.
> mich wundert, dass das übliche "das ist wieder mal typisch deutsch" noch nicht kam.


Sorry aber wie hier über zukünftige Projekte schlechtgeredet wird ist für mich als PC User einfach nur peinlich mit ansehen zu müssen 
Das sind alles Dinge die optional sind, vielversprechend ausschauen, keinem schaden und mehr Konkurrenz ermöglichen.
Da gibts nix was man schlecht reden kann weil es optional ist und keine exklusive Sachen am Laufen sind
wie "Valves Spiele gibt es nur noch auf SteamOS" etc.

Die PC User bekommen neue brauchbare Dinge und es wird gemeckert als ob wir uns im Konsolen Forum befinden... Sorry einfach nur peinlich und repräsentiert keineswegs die starke PC Fraktion welches den Drang nach mehr Leistung und besserer Technik forderte.



> konsolen-kiddies? ist das wirklich dein niveau? ich hoffe nicht.
> ich will mich überhaupt nicht von irgendwelchen konsoleros unterscheiden bzw abheben (was du ja eigentlich meinst).


Siehe oben was ich gemeint hab. Du bist ein typischer Kandidat der sich nicht mal die Mühe gibt
die Beiträge richtig zu lesen und sofort losschreibst.
Immer zuerst losschreiben und austeilen statt richtig zu lesen  

Dazu braucht man nicht mehr viel sagen denke ich.



> das will dir ja auch keiner nehmen.
> nur solltest du akzeptieren, wenn es auch noch andere meinungen und sichtweisen gibt.


Sorry aber das hat mit eigener Meinung wenig zu tun weil in erster Linie gemeckert wird
weil etwas neues und unbekanntes auf uns zukommt.
Statt sich über mehr Offenheit, Optionalität und Konkurrenz zu freuen wird hier eine defensive Haltung eingenommen
als wenn man einem Kind sein Spielzeug wegnimmt.



> zumal es für meine begriffe nur logisch ist, erst einmal abzuwarten, gerade weil valve sich jetzt auf ein gebiet begibt, auf dem sie bislang noch keine erfahrungen gesammelt haben.


Beim ersteren gebe ich dir recht - man sollte zuerst abwarten bevor man den Teufel an die Wand malt.
Beim zweiten gebe ich dir nicht recht - Valve befindet sich trotz Steam Machines nachwievor auf dem
PC Gebiet und ist voll in seinem Element. Einen eigenen Gamepad zu entwerfen ist keine Meisterleistung die man erst
mit jahrelanger Gamepad-Erfahrung hinbekommt. Und Hey schonmal die Texteingabe in Big Pictures gesehen mit der Blume?
Stimmt.. das hat Valve geschafft obwohl sie keinerlei Erfahrung auf diesem Gebiet hatten... oh wait.

Die Texteingabe ist bis dato das klügste was ich auf diesem Gebiet gesehen habe und weder MS noch Sony auf diese Idee
gekommen sind trotz langjähriger Erfahrung...




realShauni schrieb:


> Ach komm, hätte EA oder MS das angekündigt würdest du, statt des Fanboys, wieder den Verschwörer raushängen lassen und üble Untergangsszenarien an die Wand malen und dich darüber aufregen das alle Gamer tatenlos zusehen statt auf die Barikaden zu gehen. Und mit LordCrash würdest du dir wieder eine verbale Schlägerei liefern in dem ihr euch gegenseitig beschuldigt die PC Spieleplattform zu zerstören statt euch hier gegenseitig, Interessenfördernd, Honig ums Maul zu schmieren



Ich hätte mich über jedes Betriebssystem gefreut wenns nicht von Microsoft gekommen wäre. Warum?
Weil ich diesen Gedanken vom GamerOS schon sehr lange hatte und ausgerechnet Valve ihn jetzt erfüllt.
Tut mir leid dass Valve nunmal die Zügel in die Hand nimmt und den ganzen PC Bereich 
in eine andere Richtung führen möchte als es Microsoft versucht.

Microsoft hat die letzten Jahre gezeigt wo sie das Gaming hinführen möchten, ne? 

Ich habe nie ein Geheimnis draus gemacht dass ich Valve mag und für das wichtigste Unternehmen dieser Branche halte.
Diese Woche hat aber wieder mal bewiesen wie mächtig Valve ist und die PC Spieleplatform von einem unbelehrbaren Microsoft
umlenken möchte. Es wird langsam Zeit für einen kleinen Tapetenwechsel und man sollte sowas mit offener*en* Armen
empfangen als einen auf "oldschool" tun.

Man darf niemals lange an einem Fleck stehen bleiben sonst passiert das was Microsoft mit der Xbone versucht hat.



> Da kommt wieder das Problem mit deiner Wahrnehmung zu tage, tatsächlich bist du es der es nicht schafft einen nicht komplett positiven Kommentar hier umkommentiert stehen zu lassen weshalb dir das so vorkommt als wenn viele dagegen wären. Du bist gerade zu besessen davon das Valve hier grade was revolutionäres macht und kannst deswegen nicht verstehen das nicht jeder mit bedingungsloser Begeisterung reagiert


 
Wie ichs schon oben geschrieben habe gehts mir darum dass wir als PC Spieler
gemeinsam in eine bessere Zukunft blicken als jede Idee sofort schlechtreden zu müssen.

Ich glaube eher dass sich einige künstlich aufregen weil sie nicht zur jeweiligen Zielgruppe dazugehören
und deswegen so angepisst sind. 
Es sind Kandidaten wie Bonkic die sofort etwas schreiben ohne 
auch nur richtig zu lesen.
Es sind Kandidaten wie Lunica die ein neues System für schlecht halten weil in der Vergangenheit (ohne Support)
logischerweise schlechte Ergebnisse erzielt wurden.
Es sind Kandidaten wie du die sich hier wieder aufs "Fanboy" Argument stürzen und immer noch nicht merken dass
es um ein neues *Betriebssystem*, ein neues *Gamepad* und *kleine PCs geht die Konsolenspieler anlocken sollen.*

Es war eine Ankündigungswoche um ihr Service zu *erweitern* und nicht irgendwo etwas abzuschneiden, Exklusivität aufzuzwingen
und HL3 anzukündigen... *Kopf schüttel*


----------



## Odin333 (28. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Das ist die (im Kopf) direkte Verbindung zwischen Eingabe und Ausgabe, das, was ich als "Synchronität" beschrieben habe. Bei einer Toucheingabe fällt die Kraft fast komplett weg und es entsteht eine seltsame gefühlte Asynchronität zwischen Eingabe und Ausgabe. Besonders auffällig ist das bei Twin-Stick Shootern auf Smartphones und Tablets. Die können von dem "Eingabegefühl" her den richtigen Controllern nicht das Wasser reichen.


 
Ich denke du machst generell den Fehler, diese Touchflächen mit denen eines Notebooks oder wie hier mit denen eines Smartphones zu vergleichen.

Das hier ist etwas komplett anderes. Beim Smartphone hat man das Problem, dass die Steuerungsflächen keinerlei Begrenzung haben. Dadurch verrutscht der Daumen und das ganze wird unpräziese und vor allem unbequem.

Hier hat man eine concave Form, deren Zentrum (0-Punkt) man problemlos spühren und auf dem Bildschirm natürlich sehen kann.
Der weiteste Ausschlag in die verschiedenen Richtungen ist ebenfalls begrenzt. Dazwischen ist auch eine Rille für mehr Haptik.

Gestern habe ich mir zum Test Bioshock Infinite auf dem Laptop installiert, weil ich da einen direkten Vergleich Touchpad - Controller habe.
Ganz am Anfang gibt es diese Schiessbude. Mit dem Touchpad waren die Ziele wesentlich leichter anzuvisieren und präzieser zu verfolgen als mit dem Controller. Die Empfindlichkeit musste man natürlich entsprechend einstellen und ein 100%iger Verlgeich ist es wegen dem fehlenden 0-Punkt auch nicht, aber mittlerweile glaube ich wirklich, dass dieses Konzept von der Präzision her dem Analogstick weit überlegen ist.

Valve baut wohl nicht irgend einen Blödsinn zusammen, nur damit sie etwas anderes haben als andere Hersteller.


----------



## Bonkic (28. September 2013)

ach doomie (ich darf doch doomie sagen?) - sei doch nicht gleich angepisst, nur weil nicht jeder deine meinung teilt.
ist doch nix schlimmes. kommt in den besten familien vor. 

nur einen zahn muss ich dir leider auch noch ziehen:
bei dir liest sich das so, als wäre valve ein karitativer verein, der nur das beste des spielers im sinn hat.
valve ist zwar unabhängig von aktionären und kann auf analysten-geschwätz pfeiffen (was ein gewaltiger vorteil ist!), in letzter konsequenz dreht sich aber auch bei valve alles um das liebe geld (was ich keineswegs verurteile, nicht dass wir uns da falsch verstehen). 

warum will valve denn wohl in erster linie ein alternatives gamer os etablieren?
weil valve angst hat, dass microsoft es irgendwann doch einmal schafft einen funktionierenden und vor allem überzeugenden download-service direkt in windows zu integrieren. ein solcher könnte steam nämlich ruckzuck gefährlich werden. 
nicht umsonst ließen newell und co. kein gutes haar an windows 8 und dem integrierten windows store. 

aber nein, das ist jetzt natürlich auch wieder nur verschwörungstheoretisches steam-gehate von einem windows-liebhaber... 



> Es war eine Ankündigungswoche um ihr Service zu *erweitern* und nicht irgendwo etwas abzuschneiden, Exklusivität aufzuzwingen und HL3 anzukündigen... *Kopf schüttel*


da sind wir uns sogar mal einig. 
es war aber eben auch nicht die mutter aller ankündigungen als welche du sie hier gerne darstellst.

edit:
übrigens ziehe ich mir keineswegs den schuh an, dass ich alles schlecht reden würde.
das stimmt nämlich einfach nicht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. September 2013)

Mir scheint, ich bin der einzige, der doomkeeper verstanden hat. 
Man sollte allem Neuen erstmal eine Chance geben. Wie es sich letztendlich machen wird, wird die Praxis zeigen. 

@doomkeeper
Man sollte aber dennoch nicht allzu euphorisch an die Sache heran gehen. Was Valve angekündigt hat, klingt ja alles erstmal interessant und dürfte den Markt durchaus beleben. Aber eine gesunde Skepsis und Vorsicht sollte man neben seinen Erwartungen auch an den Tag legen. Immerhin ist die Konkurrenz riesig und ob  Valve gegen diese Mühlen bestehen kann, bleibt nunmal abzuwarten. 

Wie ich in einem vorherigen Post schonmal beschrieben habe...Valve muss dem Kunden unter anderem auch sein OS erstmal schmackhaft machen. Ein reines GamerOS dem Ottonormalverbraucher aufzuschwatzen ist schwer, wo man doch auch mit Windows sehr gut fährt. Für die Enthusiasten unter uns ist das OS sicherlich sehr viel interessanter. Ob das aber reicht?


----------



## Kerusame (28. September 2013)

jedenfalls ists und bleibts ein interessantes konzept. und @lordcrash eventuell kommt ja auch version 2.0 des controllers mit etwas ähnlichem wie das hier. auch die idee die hier zum einsatz kommt finde ich sehr überzeugend, vorausgesetzt sie funktioniert gut.


----------



## realShauni (28. September 2013)

Was ich noch erwähnen wollte, auch wenn das jetzt wieder für einen gewissen User wie schlecht machen wirken muss: Die Tatsache das Valve es geschafft hat aus der veralteten Source Engine ein paar Frames mehr heruazuhohlen würde ich keine zu große Bedeutung geben. Die Source Engine basiert immer noch auf DirectX9 und ist zum Teil auf einer OpenGL Engine (Quake) aufgebaut, außerdem kann man nicht sagen wie gut die DirectX Variante optimiert ist. Moderne Engines basieren nicht ohne Grund alle auf DirectX, das hat weniger mit MS Wirtschafts Intrigen zu tun.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wie ichs schon oben geschrieben habe gehts mir darum dass wir als PC Spieler
> gemeinsam in eine bessere Zukunft blicken als jede Idee sofort schlechtreden zu müssen.


Genau das erzählt der Lord doch auch immer wenns um DRM geht 



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Es sind Kandidaten wie du die sich hier wieder aufs "Fanboy" Argument stürzen und immer noch nicht merken dass
> es um ein neues *Betriebssystem*, ein neues *Gamepad* und *kleine PCs geht die Konsolenspieler anlocken sollen.*


Worum es geht kann eigentlich noch keiner wirklich sagen da nichts bekannt ist außer ein paar Eckdaten, bei dir ist es natürlich immer die tolle heile Gamerwelt wenn es um Valve geht. Das andere das vielleicht anders sehen können und dem etwas skeptischer gegenüberstehen kannst du scheinbar nicht akzeptieren und musst immer sofort dagegen halten, das ist wie ein Zwang bei dir. Und genau deswegen hält dich hier auch jeder für einen Fanboy


----------



## Jedi-Joker (28. September 2013)

Wenn der Controller am Ende doch so gut in den Händen zu fühlen ist als auf dem ersten Blick zu erkennen ist, dann könnte das Teil doch interessant werden, für mich.

Ich frage mich eigentlich nur, wie man mit dem Controller eigentlich "Strategiespiele" spielen kann. 
Auf der Couch/Bett möchte ich nicht unbedingt solche Games mit der Maus/Tastatur zocken, weil es ungemütlich ist.


----------



## doomkeeper (28. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nur einen zahn muss ich dir leider auch noch ziehen:
> bei dir liest sich das so, als wäre valve ein karitativer verein, der nur das beste des spielers im sinn hat.
> valve ist zwar unabhängig von aktionären und kann auf analysten-geschwätz pfeiffen (was ein gewaltiger vorteil ist!), in letzter konsequenz dreht sich aber auch bei valve alles um das liebe geld (was ich keineswegs verurteile, nicht dass wir uns da falsch verstehen).



Und was willst du dann mir damit sagen? 



> warum will valve denn wohl in erster linie ein alternatives gamer os etablieren?



Hast du gesehen was Microsoft mit der Xbone anstellen wollte? Hast du meine Links und Beiträge nicht gelesen
dass Microsoft gegen die Spieleindustrie arbeitet um ihren Monopol auszunutzen?
OpenGL? Hardware Sound?



> weil valve angst hat, dass microsoft es irgendwann doch einmal schafft einen funktionierenden und vor allem überzeugenden download-service direkt in windows zu integrieren. ein solcher könnte steam nämlich ruckzuck gefährlich werden.


So wie ihr GfWL abgeschaltet wurde? 
Oder was soll das denn für ein "Download Service" werden? 
Das einzige was MS schaffen könnte ist irgendwelche Restriktionen einzuführen um
anderen zu Unternehmen einen Riegel vorschieben bzw. bei Entwicklung anderer zu schaden. (Siehe OpenGL und Hardware Sound)



> nicht umsonst ließen newell und co. kein gutes haar an windows 8 und dem integrierten windows store.



*Umso* schlimmer dass es nicht nur Gabe war sondern Blizzard & Notch als weitere aufzuzählen.
Oder erzählen die auch alle nur Blödsinn? 

Siehst du nicht die arrogante Haltung von Microsoft wie sie auf Kundenwünsche pfeiffen und ihr Ding durchziehen möchten
um mit Apple konkurrieren zu wollen? Hat dir ein "App Store" auf dem Win8 Desktop nicht gereicht?
Reichen dir nicht die Infos dass MS mit den Gedanken spielt zukünftige Windows mehr in die "Super Cloud" zu verfrachten?

Wenn Microsoft seit Vista die Entwicklung mehr manipuliert als sie unterstützt, sowie ihre Windows derart umstrukturieren um mit Apple
konkurrierer zu können, dann braucht man sich nicht wundern dass "wichtige" Leute sich beschweren.
Seit deren Xbox auf den Markt kam haben sie die stärkere PC Platform mit Absicht geschwächt um die eigene Konsole
zu pushen.

Valve muss hier als Unternehmen ans eigene Überlegen denken und sowas nenne ich verantwortungsbewusstes Verhalten
und respektvoller Umgang mit Angestellten und Absicherung nachwievor unabhängig von anderen in vollem Umfang arbeiten zu können.


----------



## Bonkic (28. September 2013)

@doomie
um ehrlich zu sein, kann ich deine kritik an ms und windows nicht so 100%ig nachvollziehen.
aber sei es drum, darum gehts hier ja auch eigentlich gar nicht. 



> Valve muss hier als Unternehmen ans eigene Überleben denken und sowas nenne ich verantwortungsbewusstes Verhalten
> und respektvoller Umgang mit Angestellten und Absicherung nachwievor unabhängig von anderen in vollem Umfang arbeiten zu können.



absolut. 
und das hab ich auch mit keiner silbe kritisiert.

nur will valve damit nicht in erster linie uns spielern einen gefallen tun, wie du es imho gerne darstellst, sondern sich selbst. 
sollte ich das falsch rausgehört haben, dann asche auf mein haupt.


----------



## realShauni (28. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> ...


Merkst du eigentlich wie sehr du MS verteufelst und wie sehr du Valve vergötterst oder ist das bei dir eine normale sachliche Diskussion? Von der Objektivität bist weiter weg als ein Kamel vom Nordpol, deshalb drehst du dir mit deinen Interpretationen immer alles so zurecht wie es dir in deine Weltanschaung passt.

Jeder der hier regelmäßig liest sollte wissen das deine Meinung zu Thema Valve nichts mehr wert ist, dazu ist dein Verhalten viel zu auffällig.


----------



## LordCrash (28. September 2013)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Ich denke du machst generell den Fehler, diese Touchflächen mit denen eines Notebooks oder wie hier mit denen eines Smartphones zu vergleichen.
> 
> Das hier ist etwas komplett anderes. Beim Smartphone hat man das Problem, dass die Steuerungsflächen keinerlei Begrenzung haben. Dadurch verrutscht der Daumen und das ganze wird unpräziese und vor allem unbequem.
> 
> ...


 
Der Analogstick zum Zielen ist ja auch Grütze. Aber für Bewegung ist er top. Fürs Zielen ist die Maus unübertroffen.

Meine ideale Kombination ist immer noch Maus fürs Zielen und Analogstick zum Laufen/Fahren. Das Touchpad von Valve versucht doch nur beides zu imitieren.

Ich habe das übrigens schon verstanden, dass die Form und die Beschaffenheit der Touchfelder anders/besser sein werden als die Glasoberfläche beim Smartphone. Aber das Hauptproblem bleibt bestehen, dass es keine physische Kraft "erfordert".

Was denkst du wohl, warum Autos nach wie vor Lenkrad und Gaspedal haben und warum Flieger nach wie vor einen Steuerknüppel haben, obwohl alles inzwischen elektronisch per fly-by-wire geregelt ist? Das hat einfach den Grund, dass der Mensch eine physische Eingabe im Kopf besser mit einer Bewegung verknüpfen kann. Beim Wischen über ein Touchfeld ist das nur noch minimal der Fall...

Naja, warten wir es ab. Ich persönlich bin keinesfalls vom Konzept überzeugt, aber vielleicht schafft es Valve ja noch, mich zu überraschen. Ich hatte mir jedenfalls etwas anderes erhofft bzw. erwartet und bin daher entsprechend enttäuscht, dass Valve genau auf die Technik setzt, die ich bei Eingabemöglichkeiten am meisten hasse, noch viel mehr als Controller - und das will schon was heißen bei mir....


----------



## doomkeeper (28. September 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Mir scheint, ich bin der einzige, der doomkeeper verstanden hat.
> Man sollte allem Neuen erstmal eine Chance geben. Wie es sich letztendlich machen wird, wird die Praxis zeigen.


Du liest wenigstens genauer 



> @doomkeeper
> Man sollte aber dennoch nicht allzu euphorisch an die Sache heran gehen. Was Valve angekündigt hat, klingt ja alles erstmal interessant und dürfte den Markt durchaus beleben. Aber eine gesunde Skepsis und Vorsicht sollte man neben seinen Erwartungen auch an den Tag legen. Immerhin ist die Konkurrenz riesig und ob  Valve gegen diese Mühlen bestehen kann, bleibt nunmal abzuwarten.
> 
> Wie ich in einem vorherigen Post schonmal beschrieben habe...Valve muss dem Kunden unter anderem auch sein OS erstmal schmackhaft machen. Ein reines GamerOS dem Ottonormalverbraucher aufzuschwatzen ist schwer, wo man doch auch mit Windows sehr gut fährt. Für die Enthusiasten unter uns ist das OS sicherlich sehr viel interessanter. Ob das aber reicht?


 
Du sagst es richtig eine gesunde Skepsis.
Davon lese ich leider weder hier noch sonst wo viel zu selten weil die Leute sich nicht mal die Mühe geben
und sich in die Details reinfuchsen wollen und einen Urteil abgeben welches sie noch nicht abgeben können.

Ich bin euphorischer gegenüber SteamOS und dem Controller, Ja.
Aber mal ne Frage... warum sollte man das denn auch nicht? 

Ist es nicht unsere Leidenschaft für Technik und PC die uns jahrelang an sowas bindet und wir tolle Sachen erleben?

Ich kann genau so extrem kritisch sein kann wenns um Sachen geht wie Mikrotransaktionen, Always Online, krassen DRM Maßnahmen und fragwürdige Entwicklungen (siehe Xbone)
Aber hier von den Ankündigungen aus dieser Woche *können* alle nur profitieren.

Deswegen sehe ich keinen Grund auch nur eine einzige Ankündigung als "schlecht" abzustempeln.
Ich sehe hier 3 Probleme . *Sichtweise / Valve / eigene Erwartung*

*Sichtweise*:_ Ich brauche es nicht, ich weiß wie es besser funktioniert, alles schön möglich auch ohne das alles also ists scheisse etc._

*Valve*: _Neid, Nicht gut genug, nicht erfahren genug, niemand tanzt nach deren Pfeiffe, was erlauben die sich etwas neues zu machen etc.
scheiss Fanboys_

*eigene Erwartung:* _Mäh kein Source 2.0, Mäh kein Half Life 3, wo bleibt Ankündigung für Bundle mit VR Headset etc. 
SteamOS sei nur ein Streaming Dienst etc_.

Viele sind einfach nicht in der Lage mal normal 10 Minuten in Ruhe alles zu überdenken und durchzulesen
bevor ein Kommentar geschrieben wird und wenn man nicht zur Zielgruppe gehört
dann ists sofort scheisse weil man von sich aus auf andere schließen kann..

Und das ist das peinliche heutzutage an unserer Community.


----------



## LordCrash (28. September 2013)

realShauni schrieb:


> Merkst du eigentlich wie sehr du MS verteufelst und wie sehr du Valve vergötterst oder ist das bei dir eine normale sachliche Diskussion? Von der Objektivität bist weiter weg als ein Kamel vom Nordpol, deshalb drehst du dir mit deinen Interpretationen immer alles so zurecht wie es dir in deine Weltanschaung passt.
> 
> Jeder der hier regelmäßig liest sollte wissen das deine Meinung zu Thema Valve nichts mehr wert ist, dazu ist dein Verhalten viel zu auffällig.


 Ach, er verteufelt auch Ubisoft aus unerfindlichen Gründen....


----------



## LordCrash (28. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Du liest wenigstens genauer
> 
> ....
> 
> Und das ist das peinliche heutzutage an unserer Community.


 
Du liest die meisten Beiträge anderer Leute doch auch selten durch. Viele hier bringen berechtigte Zweifel auf ohne gleich das ganze Konzept zu "verteufeln". Eine gesunde Skepsis ist ebenso erlaubt wie eine gesunde Zuversicht, hängt eben auch von den eigenen Erwartungen ab und den eigenen Wünschen und Vorlieben.

Also bevor du hier die Community an den Pranger stellst, fass dir mal an die eigene Nase. Du machst das Gleiche wie die Kritiker, nur von der anderen Seite.....


----------



## doomkeeper (28. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> @doomie
> um ehrlich zu sein, kann ich deine kritik an ms und windows nicht so 100%ig nachvollziehen.
> aber sei es drum, darum gehts hier ja auch eigentlich gar nicht.



Nicht so 100%ig beinhaltet aber die Tatsache dass du vieles anscheinend dennoch nachvollziehst und nur nicht zugibst. 



> absolut.
> und das hab ich auch mit keiner silbe kritisiert.
> 
> nur will valve damit nicht in erster linie uns spielern einen gefallen tun, wie du es imho gerne darstellst, sondern sich selbst.
> sollte ich das falsch rausgehört haben, dann asche auf mein haupt.



Ich verstehe nachwievor nicht was du mir mit damit sagen möchtest.
Ist es nicht logisch dass man als Unternehmen in aller erster Linie die eigenen Vorteile aufbaut
und im zweitem Schritt (insofern seriöses Unternehmen) dieses Vorteil an die eigenen Kunden weitergibt?

Deiner Logik nach müsstest du Microsoft abgrundtief hassen weil sie mit ihrer Politik Arbeitsplätze von Hunderten und Tausenden von Branchen Angehörigen aufs Spiel setzen um das persönliche Ziel zu verfolgen mit Apple & Co. konkurrieren zu wollen.



realShauni schrieb:


> Merkst du eigentlich wie sehr du MS verteufelst und wie sehr du Valve vergötterst oder ist das bei dir eine normale sachliche Diskussion? Von der Objektivität bist weiter weg als ein Kamel vom Nordpol, deshalb drehst du dir mit deinen Interpretationen immer alles so zurecht wie es dir in deine Weltanschaung passt.
> 
> Jeder der hier regelmäßig liest sollte wissen das deine Meinung zu Thema Valve nichts mehr wert ist, dazu ist dein Verhalten viel zu auffällig.


 
Mir ist das herzlich egal wie andere hier meine Meinung auffassen weil ich eben einen eigenen Blick auf die ganze Geschichte habe
und Microsoft offiziell auf Gamer seit Vista / Xbox / Xbox One scheißt  Wer das nicht einsehen will, darf auch nicht im gleichen Moment
behaupten dass ich immer nur *Pro-*Valve bin. 

Ich poste hier schon zum x-ten mal bezüglich OpenGL und Hardware Sound und bisjetzt 
antwortet komischerweise niemand darauf... aber dass ich ein Valve Fanboy bin wird oft genug geschrieben?
Hört auf euch Angriffsziele auszusuchen wenn ihr Tatsachen nicht akzeptieren wollts.

Es wird so getan als wenn unser Leben ohne Microsoft nicht mehr möglich wäre und das bereitet mir ehrlich gesagt mehr Sorgen
als das dass Valve mit SteamOS nicht jeden überzeugen könnte


----------



## golani79 (28. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Deiner Logik nach müsstest du Microsoft abgrundtief hassen weil sie mit ihrer Politik Arbeitsplätze von Hunderten und Tausenden von Branchen Angehörigen aufs Spiel setzen um das persönliche Ziel zu verfolgen mit Apple & Co. konkurrieren zu wollen.


 
lol .. erzähl mal ein wenig mehr darüber - würd mich echt interessieren ...


----------



## Bonkic (28. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Fürs Zielen ist die Maus unübertroffen.



nö, die wiimote ist besser.


----------



## doomkeeper (28. September 2013)

Zum Thema Haptics
Haptic Touchscreen Demo Complete - YouTube

Hier gibts weitere Eindrücke anderer Devs die den Controller testen konnten.

Gamasutra - Select game developers used the Steam Controller. Here's what they said

Es wird einem anscheinend vorgekaukelt etwas unter den Fingern zu haben obwohl es nix gibt.
Ein Feedback welches vom Touchpad gegen euren Daumen drückt und so das Gefühl verleiht nachwievor
Sticks zu benutzen, nur mit dem Unterschied dass es sich natürlicher anfühlt.

Sorry aber unter 100 € schlage ich bei diesem Teil aber sowas von zu wenn das wirklich* so *ist 

Man muss weiter denken und Valves Support für Oculus Rift im gleichen Satz erwähnen weil ja altmodische Steuerung
etwas "komisch" in Kombination mit VR ist.
Haben sie das mit diesem High-Tech Controller wirklich so hinbekommen dass es natürlicher anfühlt? 

Anscheinend sind die "Touchpads" wirklich so in der Art "gezoomte Displays unter eurem Spieler/Daumen"
die visuelle Informationen weitergeben und man so Surfaces erfühlen kann?
Oh gott ist das schwer zu erklären, aber vielleicht versteht einer was ich damit sagen möchte.


----------



## LordCrash (28. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nö, die wiimote ist besser.


 Quatsch...


----------



## Bonkic (28. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Quatsch...


 
oh. doch.
logischerweise eigentlich auch, wie eben mit jedem pointer. 
(bequemer auf dauer ists natürlich mit der maus - klar)

@doomie:
ich denke zwischen uns ist alles geklärt.
ich bin doof und kann nicht lesen - du bist ein valve-fanboy.
können wir uns darauf einigen?


----------



## LordCrash (28. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Sorry aber unter 100 € schlage ich bei diesem Teil aber sowas von zu wenn das wirklich* so *ist


Ach, nur für Rayman und PES schaffe ich mir keinen Controller für mehr als 40€ an.....

Und alles andere spiele ich eh mit M+T. Ich kann nur hoffen, dass dieser neue Controller zusammen mit dem Wohnzimmerkonzept die gute alte Maussteuerung nicht verwässert bzw. noch weiter ins Hintertreffen gelangen lässt....

Denn eine große Schwäche hat auch der neue Controller nach wie vor wie alle anderen Gamepads auch. Es fehlt die absolute Ruhestellung bzw. die ruhige Führung, die ein Tisch als Auflage (für Maus, Tastatur, Joysticks und Lenkräder) erzeugt. Ein Gamepad, auch mit Touchpanels, hängt immer noch in der Luft und ist daher von vorne herein unpräziser (Unruhe im 3D Raum statt nur im 2D Raum). Daher bin ich auch der Meinung, dass der neue Controller nur M+T Steuerung imitieren kann bzw. will für den freihändigen Gebrauch im Wohnzimmer. 

Warum bringt Valve dann nicht gleich Mäuse und Tastaturen mit solchen Touchpanels raus. Das wäre etwas für "richtige" PC Spieler. Ein derartiges Touchpanel als zusätzliche Möglichkeit für Bewegung auf Tastaturen wäre viel besser (oder eben gleich ein Analogstick)...


----------



## LordCrash (28. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> oh. doch.
> logischerweise eigentlich auch, wie eben mit jedem pointer.
> (bequemer auf dauer ists natürlich mit der maus - klar)



Ach, mit dieser Spielhallensteuerung kannst du mich jagen. Ich will relaxt ein Computerspiel zocken und kein Sport dabei betreiben ala Spielhalle.... Zumal eine Pointersteuerung für ungeübte Spieler viel komplizierter ist...


----------



## doomkeeper (28. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> @doomie:
> ich denke zwischen uns ist alles geklärt.
> ich bin doof und kann nicht lesen - du bist ein valve-fanboy.
> können wir uns darauf einigen?


 
Siehst du, dieses Verhalten ist genau das was ich meine.

Statt auf meine Punkte einzugehen um sachlich "Missverständnisse" aus dem Weg zu räumen
beendest du das auf diese lächerliche Art und Weise.

Wenns um emotionale Dinge geht wie "Fanboy" bekomme ich überraschenderweise viele Angriffe aber
wenns um Tatsachen geht dass MS viel Mist baut wird auf einmal das Gespräch beendet weil es leider den Tatsachen entspricht?

Sorry aber ich erwarte nix anderes als dass man genau liest, ein wenig überlegt und etwas offener an ein Thema herangeht
ohne sofort Valve Fanboy bzw. MS Hater loszuschreien. 
Ich weiß es ist anscheinend für viele immer noch schwer zu* verstehen*... aber selbst "Fanboys" sind nicht dafür verantwortlich
was Microsoft mit Windows anstellt und ändert nunmal nicht die Fakten.

Ich kann gut damit leben wenn jemand etwas gegen mich hat, aber meine Beiträge nur auf bestimmte 
Absätze zu reduzieren und 90% davon zu ignorieren ist einfach nur langweilig und ignorant.


----------



## Bonkic (28. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wenns um emotionale Dinge geht wie "Fanboy" bekomme ich überraschenderweise viele Angriffe aber
> wenns um Tatsachen geht dass MS viel Mist baut wird auf einmal das Gespräch beendet weil es leider den Tatsachen entspricht?


 
na 'tschuldige mal; hier gehts nun einmal in erster linie um valve und deren ankündigungen. 
irgendwie naheliegend, dass ich dann auch in erster linie darüber reden will, oder? 


> Ich kann gut damit leben wenn jemand etwas gegen mich hat, aber meine Beiträge nur auf bestimmte
> Absätze zu reduzieren und 90% davon zu ignorieren ist einfach nur langweilig und ignorant.



ach göttchen, ich hab doch nix gegen dich, nur weil du ein valve-fanboy bist.
ich halte das nicht mal für schlimm. 
da sieht man halt manche dinge (unter anderem auch beim thema family sharing, du erinnerst dich?) rosarot.
und da brauchts uns andere, die dich wieder ein wenig auf den boden der tatsachen zurückholen.
kein problem - machen wir doch gerne.


----------



## doomkeeper (28. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ach, nur für Rayman und PES schaffe ich mir keinen Controller für mehr als 40€ an.....


Ich muss zugeben dass ich momentan fast alles mit Xbox 360 Pad spiele weil ich ne chillige Phase habe 

Mit nem 55" TV ist das wirklich ein Traum und sehr bequem.



> Und alles andere spiele ich eh mit M+T. Ich kann nur hoffen, dass dieser neue Controller zusammen mit dem Wohnzimmerkonzept die gute alte Maussteuerung nicht verwässert bzw. noch weiter ins Hintertreffen gelangen lässt....


Da würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen weil ihr Controller mehr eine simulierte-Maus als ein klassisches Pad ist 



> Denn eine große Schwäche hat auch der neue Controller nach wie vor wie alle anderen Gamepads auch. Es fehlt die absolute Ruhestellung bzw. die ruhige Führung, die ein Tisch als Auflage (für Maus, Tastatur, Joysticks und Lenkräder) erzeugt. Ein Gamepad, auch mit Touchpanels, hängt immer noch in der Luft und ist daher von vorne herein unpräziser (Unruhe im 3D Raum statt nur im 2D Raum). Daher bin ich auch der Meinung, dass der neue Controller nur M+T Steuerung imitieren kann bzw. will für den freihändigen Gebrauch im Wohnzimmer.



Uff du lehnst dich sehr weit aus dem Fenster bei dieser völlig neuen Technik. 
Man wird sehen 
Als Faustregel gilt - Valve macht nix wenn es nicht funktioniert.
Und die Eindrücke anderer Tester ist bisjetzt sehr gut. Valve wurde mit deren Fragen durchlöchert um Skepsis zu erwecken
und anscheinend habe Valve wirklich an alle Schwachstellen gedacht.



> Warum bringt Valve dann nicht gleich Mäuse und Tastaturen mit solchen Touchpanels raus. Das wäre etwas für "richtige" PC Spieler. Ein derartiges Touchpanel als zusätzliche Möglichkeit für Bewegung auf Tastaturen wäre viel besser (oder eben gleich ein Analogstick)...


 Wer weiß wie lange wir nach dieser Ankündigung warten müssen bis Logitech & Co. solche Touchpads für Tastatur und Maus
verwenden werden? 

Mit nem Gamepad kann man eben Konsoleros und PC Spieler ansprechen, während M + T größtenteils nur für PC Spieler 
interessant wäre.


----------



## doomkeeper (28. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> na 'tschuldige mal; hier gehts nun einmal in erster linie um valve und deren ankündigungen.
> irgendwie naheliegend, dass ich dann auch in erster linie darüber reden will, oder?


Naja du hast damit angefangen rhetorische Fragen zu stellen warum Valve Angst vor Microsoft hat.
Warum tust du sowas wenn du dich über Valve unterhalten möchtest? 




> ach göttchen, ich hab doch nix gegen dich, nur weil du ein valve-fanboy bist.
> ich halte das nicht mal für schlimm.
> da sieht man halt manche dinge (unter anderem auch beim thema family sharing, du erinnerst dich?) rosarot.
> und da brauchts uns andere, die dich wieder ein wenig auf den boden der tatsachen zurückholen.
> kein problem - machen wir doch gerne.


 
Was war denn bei Family Sharing, gib mir nen Quote 
Auch wenn Family Sharing nicht das über erhoffte Feature wird was jeder erwartet hat,
ist es dennoch ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.

Was daran rosarot sein soll versteh ich nicht... aber anscheinend darf man heutzutage
weder haten noch etwas mögen..


----------



## Bonkic (28. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Was war denn bei Family Sharing, gib mir nen Quote
> Auch wenn Family Sharing nicht das über erhoffte Feature wird was jeder erwartet hat,
> ist es dennoch ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.


 
deiner erster kommentar zum thema:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schon ein klein wenig rosarot, oder? 

nachdem (bezeichnenderweise ) _ich_ dich über den funktionsumfang von family sharing aufgeklärt hatte, wolltest du das natürlich auch nicht glauben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und damals lagen wirklich alle fakten von anfang an auf dem tisch.
in den faqs stand klipp und klar, was man mit sharing tun kann und was nicht. 
wolltest du nicht wahrhaben, weil....ja warum eigentlich nicht?


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Warum bringt Valve dann nicht gleich Mäuse und Tastaturen mit solchen Touchpanels raus. Das wäre etwas für "richtige" PC Spieler. Ein derartiges Touchpanel als zusätzliche Möglichkeit für Bewegung auf Tastaturen wäre viel besser (oder eben gleich ein Analogstick)...



Vielleicht kommt das ja auch noch?  

Mittlerweile aber kann ich mit Gamepad sehr gut spielen. Ich habe heute Tomb Raider erneut angefangen, dieses Mal mit meinem 360-Controller. Es lässt sich sehr angenehm spielen. Dass eine gewisse "Unruhe" beim Spielen mit dem Gamepad entsteht, wenn man die Arme in der Luft hält, ist ja logisch. Ich selbst habe diese "Unruhe" in keinster Weise gespürt. Lediglich das Zielen war anfangs noch gewöhnungsbedürftig. Aber auch das geht bald gut von der Hand. 

Mein Favorit bleibt aber ebenfalls Maus und Tastatur.


----------



## doomkeeper (28. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> deiner erster kommentar zum thema:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok ich werde mir in Zukunft notieren dass man sich in seinem Hobby über nix mehr freuen darf 
und ich werde dann lieber zu einem emotionslosem Skeptiker wie du und andere Konsorten 

Weiß nicht aber im Gegensatz zu anderen empfinde ich nachwievor so etwas wie "Spaß" an der 
ganzen Geschichte anstatt sich wie ein Miesepeter aufzuführen 



> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da machst du es dir viel zu leicht und das weißt du genau.

Denn die Beschreibung der Presse Meldung bzw. der Faqs waren nicht identisch
deswegen waren an diesem Tag auch viele verwirrt um den tatsächlichen Wahrheitsgehalt.

Das wurde dir aber nicht nur von mir in weiteren Beiträgen erklärt, so viel ich weiß 
Also wenn du schon was quotest dann bitte doch alles und nicht wieder nur den Part
wo du ins richtige Licht gerückt wirst


----------



## Jedi-Joker (28. September 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt das ja auch noch?
> 
> Mittlerweile aber kann ich mit Gamepad sehr gut spielen. Ich habe heute Tomb Raider erneut angefangen, dieses Mal mit meinem 360-Controller. Es lässt sich sehr angenehm spielen. Dass eine gewisse "Unruhe" beim Spielen mit dem Gamepad entsteht, wenn man die Arme in der Luft hält, ist ja logisch. Ich selbst habe diese "Unruhe" in keinster Weise gespürt. Lediglich das Zielen war anfangs noch gewöhnungsbedürftig. Aber auch das geht bald gut von der Hand.
> 
> Mein Favorit bleibt aber ebenfalls Maus und Tastatur.



Sportspiele oder Games wie "Tomb Raider" oder "Batman Origins" ist einfacher mit dem Gamepad zu zocken als mit Tastatur/Maus.

Allerdings mit Gamepad einen (Ego-)Shooter zu spielen, finde ich extrem schwer zu steuern. Ich hatte mal auf einer Konsole im Kaufhaus versucht "Call of Duty" mit einem Controller zu bedienen und kackte regungslos ab.


----------



## doomkeeper (28. September 2013)

New Technology: Haptic Feedback for Touchscreens - YouTube

Je mehr ich mich darüber informiere desto mehr bin ich der Überzeugung
dass Valve hier eine Grenze überschreitet die man bis dato nicht für möglich gehalten hat.

Allein schon die Möglichkeit dann Rätsel nur durchs Fühlen zu lösen ist einfach unglaublich spannend 
Kein Wunder dass sie Half Life 3 für dieses Erlebnis zurückhalten.

Man stelle sich einfach nur vor wie unglaublich das klingt Dinge zu fühlen die man auf dem Monitor sieht 
Gegenstände, Behälter, Inhalte, Materialien etc. zu ertasten ist wirklich der Wahnsinn 

Das wäre für mich persönlich, neben Oculus Rift, das beeindruckendste Stück Hardware/Software seit der damaligen Einführung von 3DFX GPUs + Glide.


----------



## Odin333 (28. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Deiner Logik nach müsstest du Microsoft abgrundtief hassen weil sie mit ihrer Politik Arbeitsplätze von Hunderten und Tausenden von Branchen Angehörigen aufs Spiel setzen um das persönliche Ziel zu verfolgen mit Apple & Co. konkurrieren zu wollen.





golani79 schrieb:


> lol .. erzähl mal ein wenig mehr darüber - würd mich echt interessieren ...


 
z.B. hier:
Microsoft Surface RT - Verursacht 900 Millionen US-Dollar Abschreibungen und Kurssturz - News - GameStar.de

Und das nächste Surface RT ohne nennenswerte Änderungen kommt im Oktober.


----------



## doomkeeper (28. September 2013)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> z.B. hier:
> Microsoft Surface RT - Verursacht 900 Millionen US-Dollar Abschreibungen und Kurssturz - News - GameStar.de
> 
> Und das nächste Surface RT ohne nennenswerte Änderungen kommt im Oktober.


 


Nicht nur das, sondern auch technologische Entwicklungen die für andere Unternehmen wichtig sind
aber *leider* Microsoft der Hauptlieferant jeglicher "Entwicklung" sein möchte (siehe OpenGL & Hardwaresound)

Auch mit ihrem App-Store können sie in zukünftigen Betriebsssytemen blöde Klauseln veröffentlichen (Von Cloud ganz zu schweigen) und andere Unternehmen (die sich bereits etabliert haben) damit in eine dumme Ecke drängen.
Umso wichtiger ist es genau jetzt das Problem an der Wurzel zu packen und zumindest die Spielebranche von Windows
abzukapseln.

Ich weiß bis heute nicht was sich Microsoft bei ihrem "RT" Konzept dabei gedacht hat 

Zusätzlich ist ihr zukünftiges Konzept "Alles soll auf jeder Platform gleich werden" einfach nur blöde 
Microsoft darf sich nicht "verschließen" weil sie immer recht offen waren und dafür auch geliebt wurden.

Ich hab das irgendwo ma die letzten Tage gehört:
"Microsoft versucht eine merkwürdige Shop-App-Politik um Windows herum aufzubauen und bekommt zurecht Kritik"
"Valve macht genau das Gegenteil, sie besitzen bereits ihren Shop und bauen jetzt
ein Betriebssystem um ihre Platform herum"


----------



## Bonkic (28. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich weiß bis heute nicht was sich Microsoft bei ihrem "RT" Konzept dabei gedacht hat "


 
ich schätze, das weiß nicht mal microsoft selbst. 
windows rt und surface rt waren von beginn an totgeburten. 
und jetzt schiebt ms ernsthaft sogar noch einen nachfolger nach. 
das verstehe, wer will... 



> Zusätzlich ist ihr zukünftiges Konzept "Alles soll auf jeder Platform gleich werden" einfach nur blöde



wir reden von metro ui?
ich halte das für eine gute oder zumindest nachvollziehbare idee, wenn ich ehrlich bin. 



> Microsoft versucht eine merkwürdige Shop-App-Politik um Windows herum aufzubauen und bekommt zurecht Kritik


was gibt es am windows store genau auszusetzen?


----------



## LordCrash (28. September 2013)

Jedi-Joker schrieb:


> Sportspiele oder Games wie "Tomb Raider" oder "Batman Origins" ist einfacher mit dem Gamepad zu zocken als mit Tastatur/Maus.
> 
> Allerdings mit Gamepad einen (Ego-)Shooter zu spielen, finde ich extrem schwer zu steuern. Ich hatte mal auf einer Konsole im Kaufhaus versucht "Call of Duty" mit einem Controller zu bedienen und kackte regungslos ab.


 Ähm, nein. Wie ich schon mal an anderer Stelle geschrieben habe, sind Actionspiele keineswegs "einfacher" mit einem Gamepad zu zocken. Die Crux bei der ganzen Sache ist, dass sowohl Controller als auch M+T Stärken und Schwächen haben. Die größte Stärke bei M+T ist die Präzision und Kontrolle beim Zielen und Schießen und die präzise Kontrolle der Ansicht/Kamera. Die größte Stärke des Gamepads ist die präzise Bewegungssteuerung beim Laufen und Fahren. Daher lässt es sich auch nicht so einfach sagen, welches Eingabegerät für Actionspiele besser geeignet ist. Das hängt davon ab, was man gewöhnt ist und worauf man mehr Wert legt: mehr Kontrolle beim Schießen und der Kamera oder mehr Kontrolle bei Bewegungen.

Da ich M+T gewöhnt bin und mir die Präzision der Maus sehr wichtig ist, ist und bleibt M+T das Eingabegerät der Wahl für ALLE Actionspiele, Batman, Tomb Raider und Assassins Creed und Co. eingeschlossen.

Bei Sportspielen hat der Controllervorteile, weil hier häufig die dritte Dimension bei bei Bewegungen wegfällt und ein präzises Zielen und Schießen gar nicht nötig ist. Kurz: Spiele, die keine Maus erfordern und nur die Tastatur, lassen sich mit dem Pad meist "besser" steuern. In der 2D Spieleebene noch mal umso mehr, da hier die Beweglichkeit des Controllers keine große Rolle mehr spielt.


----------



## LordCrash (28. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Man stelle sich einfach nur vor wie unglaublich das klingt Dinge zu fühlen die man auf dem Monitor sieht
> Gegenstände, Behälter, Inhalte, Materialien etc. zu ertasten ist wirklich der Wahnsinn


 
Aber nur mit dem Daumen. Das ist meiner Erwartung nach ähnlich überschätzt wie Force Feedback bzw. Rumble als Feedbacksystem.

Mit Oculus Rift kann man das gar nicht vergleichen, da hier nicht die Optik auf irgendeinen Teil des Sinnesorgans reduziert wird, sondern die komplette optische Wahrnehmung "wirklichkeitsgetreu" adaptiert wird. Beim Feedback durch das Touchpad hingegen wird eine "Berührung" im Spiel mit z.B. der ganzen Hand auf eine Berührung des Daumens am Pad adaptiert. Das ist was völlig anderes. Eine Entsprechung zu Oculus wäre eine Hanschuh, der jegliche Berührung mit der Hand im Spiel auf Berührungen der echten Hand adaptiert.... 

Für mich klingt das alles mehr nach technischer Spielerei als nach wirklich sinnvoller Neuerung, aber das ist natürlich nur meine ganz persönliche Einschätzung.


----------



## Jedi-Joker (28. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ähm, nein. Wie ich schon mal an anderer Stelle geschrieben habe, sind Actionspiele keineswegs "einfacher" mit einem Gamepad zu zocken.



Kommt auf den Art von Actionspielen an. Es gibt Actionspiele, wo Schießerei im Vordergrund stehen und es gibt Action-Spiele, die mehr auf Jump&Run-Rätsel-Prügel-Modus im Vordergrund stehen.
Actionspiele mit Schießereien ist M+T empfehlenswert, beim Jump&Run-Rätsel-Prügel-Modus eher Gamepad.

Allerdings ist es wieder Geschmackssache bzw. Gewohnheitssache.


----------



## doomkeeper (28. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich schätze, das weiß nicht mal microsoft selbst.
> windows rt und surface rt waren von beginn an totgeburten.
> und jetzt schiebt ms ernsthaft sogar noch einen nachfolger nach.
> das verstehe, wer will...


Wir sind uns einig? 



> wir reden von metro ui?
> ich halte das für eine gute oder zumindest nachvollziehbare idee, wenn ich ehrlich bin.


nachvollziehbar? Ja.
Sinnvoll? Nein.
Ganz einfach weil ich der Meinung bin dass jede eigene Platform ihre Schwächen und Stärken hat.
Für Microsoft mag das "sinnvoll" sein ihre Arbeit an alle Geräte gleich aussehen zu lassen.

Für mich als User ist sowas nicht egal weil ich eine passende UI für jede Platform haben möchte.
z.B. möchte ich keine Kachel Optik auf dem Desktop haben weil ich M + T besitze.
Schonmal versucht Big Picture mit Maus zu bedienen?

Manchen mag sowas nix ausmachen aber mir persönlich stinkt ihre Idee gewaltig.



> was gibt es am windows store genau auszusetzen?


 Uff.. wo fange ich an.

- Microsoft kann Apps kontrollieren und kann sogar installierte Apps von Computern der User löschen?

- Microsoft wäre in der Lage dubiose Klauseln in so ein Betriebssystem unterzubringen und indirekt anderen Unternehmen
schaden wie z.B. Valve?

- Hardware Sound ist theoretisch wieder möglich ja, aber muss irgendwie umständlich über "Metro-Apps" entwickelt werden
(hab mich da noch nicht so sehr reingefuchst) hat aber bisjetzt kein Entwickler unterstützt so viel ich weiß

- In meinen Augen ist ein Zeichen dafür dass Microsoft nach einer Lösung sucht alle Windows Programme unter einem Teppich zu kehren.
Sprich: Vielleicht gibts dann mit Windows 9 (whatever) nur noch diesen Shop und alle Unternehmen müssten sich mit Microsoft
in Verbindung setzen weil Programme etc. nur noch über deren Shop laufen sollen?

- Dann wären wir wieder beim Thema "Service und Gebühren" bezahlen damit man etwas anbieten darf und für Sicherheit gesorgt werden kann.

Ich gebe zu dass es größtenteils Theorien meinerseits sind.. Aber ist denn heutzutage sowieso nicht langsam alles möglich?
Microsoft ist ein börsenorientieres Unternehmen und sie müssen Wege finden wieder Geld zu machen.
Wenn sie z.B. jetz bei Xbone irgendwelche Gebühren streichen kann ich es mir gut vorstellen dass an anderer Stelle
welche verlangt werden.

Versteh mich nicht falsch ich male ungern den Teufel an die Wand weil ich Windows 7 eigentlich für das beste OS halte welches MS
je gemacht hat (+ / - ein paar verschmerzbare Dinge) aber ihre aktuelle aktuelle Politik und ihr Verhalten gegenüber
den Kunden ist einfach nur eine Schweinerei.


----------



## LordCrash (28. September 2013)

Jedi-Joker schrieb:


> Kommt auf den Art von Actionspielen an. Es gibt Actionspiele, wo Schießerei im Vordergrund stehen und es gibt Action-Spiele, die mehr auf Jump&Run-Rätsel-Prügel-Modus im Vordergrund stehen.
> Actionspiele mit Schießereien ist M+T empfehlenswert, beim Jump&Run-Rätsel-Prügel-Modus eher Gamepad.
> 
> Allerdings ist es wieder Geschmackssache bzw. Gewohnheitssache.


 Alle Spiele, die eine Maus erfordern (also keine reinen Tastaturspiele wie "richtige" 2D Jump&Runs und Sportspiele ala Fifa/PES), spiele ich lieber mit M+T. Das ist natürlich zum einen Gewohnheit aber zum anderen eben meine "Freude" über die absolute Präzision beim Zielen und bei der Bewegung der Kamera und des Bildausschnittes. Geschmackssache, wie du selbst sagst.

Ich wehre mich nur gegen dieses, "Gamepad ist für Actionspiele besser geeignet" Vorurteil, da das meiner Meinung nach einfach so per se nicht stimmt.


----------



## LordCrash (28. September 2013)

Warum gehts jetzt hier plötzlich um MS? Könnt ihr über domkeepers persönliche Abneigungen gegen gewisse Firmen nicht woanders reden?


----------



## Bonkic (28. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Warum gehts jetzt hier plötzlich um MS? Könnt ihr über domkeepers persönliche Abneigungen gegen gewisse Firmen nicht woanders reden?


 
nerv nicht, sonst zieh ich auch noch über the witcher oder pes her.


----------



## Jedi-Joker (28. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich wehre mich nur gegen dieses, "Gamepad ist für Actionspiele besser geeignet" Vorurteil, da das meiner Meinung nach einfach so per se nicht stimmt.



Ich habe nie behauptet, dass "Gamepad ist für Actionspiele besser geeignet" ist. Zumal meine Beispiele überhaupt nicht auf Präzision ausgelegt ist, nach meiner Meinung nach. Ich konnte ohne Probleme "Batman Arkham Asylum" oder "Tomb Raider" (die 25th Anniversary Version, da ich das Reboot-Teil nicht habe) mit dem Gamepad zocken.


----------



## LordCrash (28. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nerv nicht, sonst zieh ich auch noch über the witcher oder pes her.


 Tue dir keinen Zwang an du Äumel....aber dann melde ich dich sofort wegen Spam....

Außerdem muss ich mir das von einem nervenden Klugscheißer wie dir nicht sagen lassen.....


----------



## LordCrash (28. September 2013)

Jedi-Joker schrieb:


> Ich habe nie behauptet, dass "Gamepad ist für Actionspiele besser geeignet" ist. Zumal meine Beispiele überhaupt nicht auf Präzision ausgelegt ist, nach meiner Meinung nach. Ich konnte ohne Probleme "Batman Arkham Asylum" oder "Tomb Raider" (die 25th Anniversary Version, da ich das Reboot-Teil nicht habe) mit dem Gamepad zocken.


 Ich habe nie bezweifelt, dass man Batman oder Tomb Raider prima mit dem Pad zocken kann. Es ist für meine Belange auch nicht wichtig, ob die auf Präzision ausgelegt sind (was bei Tomb Raider aber schon mal nicht stimmt, da man da sehr viel ballert). Fakt ist, dass sie eine Kamera -bzw. Kampfsteuerung benötigen - wie jedes Actionspnspiel - und mir das mit M+T einfach mehr Spaß macht.

Und das ist übrigens ein Zitat von dir:
_ "Sportspiele oder Games wie "Tomb Raider" oder "Batman Origins" ist einfacher mit dem Gamepad zu zocken als mit Tastatur/Maus."_

Deine beiden letzten Beispiele sind nun mal Actionspiele.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. September 2013)

Jedi-Joker schrieb:


> Sportspiele oder Games wie "Tomb Raider" oder "Batman Origins" ist einfacher mit dem Gamepad zu zocken als mit Tastatur/Maus.
> 
> Allerdings mit Gamepad einen (Ego-)Shooter zu spielen, finde ich extrem schwer zu steuern. Ich hatte mal auf einer Konsole im Kaufhaus versucht "Call of Duty" mit einem Controller zu bedienen und kackte regungslos ab.


 
Deine Aussage ist weder gänzlich falsch, noch gänzlich wahr. Tomb Raider spielte sich mit Maus und Tastatur eingängiger. Das liegt daran, dass ich diese Art der Eingabe schlichtweg gewohnt bin. Wie LordCrash schon sagte...Gewohnheitssache. Mit Gamepad lassen sich besagte Actionspiele sehr gut steuern, aber "einfacher"? Nein.


----------



## Jedi-Joker (28. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Und das ist übrigens ein Zitat von dir:
> _ "Sportspiele oder Games wie "Tomb Raider" oder "Batman Origins" ist einfacher mit dem Gamepad zu zocken als mit Tastatur/Maus."_
> 
> Deine beiden letzten Beispiele sind nun mal Actionspiele.


 
Ist der Reboot von "Tomb Raider" ein Actionspiel geworden?


----------



## doomkeeper (28. September 2013)

Mir fällt gerade auf dass das Gamepad auch perfekt für Linkshändler geeignet ist


----------



## LordCrash (28. September 2013)

Jedi-Joker schrieb:


> Ist der Reboot von "Tomb Raider" ein Actionspiel geworden?


 Ähm, ja. Es wird definitv mehr geschossen als gehüpft. Wirkliche (Kletter- bzw. Sprung)Rätsel gibt es auch nur sehr wenige und die sind auch noch sehr kurz...


----------



## LordCrash (28. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Mir fällt gerade auf dass das Gamepad auch perfekt für Linkshändler geeignet ist


 Vom Prinzip her schon, aber ist das nicht bums bei nem Pad. Ist ja nicht so, dass Bewegung per Naturgesetz mit der "schwächeren" Hand und Schießen mit der "stärkeren" Hand durchgeführt werden müsste. Solange beide Hände wichtige Aufgaben zu erfüllen haben, ist das doch eigentlich ziemlich latte, oder nicht?

Nichtsdestotrotz ist die Möglichkeit, die Funktion der Pads vertauschen zu können, eine gute Sache.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. September 2013)

Jedi-Joker schrieb:


> Ist der Reboot von "Tomb Raider" ein Actionspiel geworden?


 Jep. Ist es. Ein sehr gutes Actionspiel, wie ich meine.


----------



## MisterSmith (28. September 2013)

Ich weiß ich werde es bereuen  , aber das hier...


doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich hab das irgendwo ma die letzten Tage gehört:
> "Microsoft versucht eine merkwürdige Shop-App-Politik um Windows herum aufzubauen und bekommt zurecht Kritik"
> "Valve macht genau das Gegenteil, sie besitzen bereits ihren Shop und bauen jetzt
> ein Betriebssystem um ihre Platform herum"


...ist doch nicht das Gegenteil, dieses wäre wenn überhaupt ein Betriebssystem anzubieten ohne solch einen "Shop".

Es wurde auch schon oft genug geschrieben, eben weil Valve befürchtet das MS eine Kopie ihrer eigenen Marktmacht von Steam in Windows kopieren könnte und dann Valve von MS abhängig wäre, ist der Grund weshalb Windows 8 so verteufelt wurde.


----------



## doomkeeper (28. September 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich weiß ich werde es bereuen  , aber das hier...
> 
> ...ist doch nicht das Gegenteil, dieses wäre wenn überhaupt ein Betriebssystem anzubieten ohne solch einen "Shop".
> 
> Es wurde auch schon oft genug geschrieben, eben weil Valve befürchtet das MS eine Kopie ihrer eigenen Marktmacht von Steam in Windows kopieren könnte und dann Valve von MS abhängig wäre, ist der Grund weshalb Windows 8 so verteufelt wurde.


 
Inwiefern genau Valve dann noch mehr von Microsoft abhängig gewesen *wäre* kann man wirklich nur spekulieren.
Fakt ist dass Valve mit der Zukunft von Microsoft nicht einverstanden ist und lieber dann einen eigenen Weg geht
und notgedrungen ein eigenes OS auf die Beine stellt um ohne Kompromisse ihre Arbeit abliefern zu können. 

Von daher halte ich diesen Schritt für sehr mutig aber auch notwendig. Gabe
wird wohl seine weiteren persönlichen Gründe (vor allem Wissen) haben um solch radikalen Schritt gehen zu wollen.

Letztendlich kann es für uns nur besser werden oder nicht?


----------



## doomkeeper (28. September 2013)

Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern dass die letzten Tage der ein oder andere geschrieben hat (weiß nicht mehr wer genau)
dass wenn Valve ein Eingabegerät veröffentlichen will, dann muss es eine absolute Weltneuheit sein usw.

Heute ist ein passendes Bild aufgetaucht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Passender gehts nicht aktuell  sorry


----------



## Enisra (28. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern dass die letzten Tage der ein oder andere geschrieben hat (weiß nicht mehr wer genau)
> dass wenn Valve ein Eingabegerät veröffentlichen will, dann muss es eine absolute Weltneuheit sein usw.


 
ich denk mir ja eher das gleiche wie bei Win8, nicht vorher doofes Zeug babbeln und sagen es ist doof bevor man es in der Hand hatte


----------



## LordCrash (28. September 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich denk mir ja eher das gleiche wie bei Win8, nicht vorher doofes Zeug babbeln und sagen es ist doof bevor man es in der Hand hatte


 Jaja, betreibt nur weiterhin Heldenverehrung....scheinbar ist bei manchen jegliche Kritik und jeglicher Zweifel bei Valve verboten, nur weil es eben Valve ist. Sehr rational, jaja....


----------



## Odin333 (28. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Jaja, betreibt nur weiterhin Heldenverehrung....scheinbar ist bei manchen jegliche Kritik und jeglicher Zweifel bei Valve verboten, nur weil es eben Valve ist. Sehr rational, jaja....


 
Das hat doch mit Heldenverehrung überhaupt nichts zu tun. Man kann doch nur etwas (zu Recht) kritisieren, wenn man es kennt.
Ich kritisiere z.B. einen Film natürlich erst, wenn ich ihn gesehen habe.
Zweifel kann man natürlich auch vorher äussern. z.B. wenn man gelesen hat, dass bei diesem Film der Hulk, Ironman, Thor, C. America und noch zwei andere Vögle mitmachen, darf man bezweifeln, dass der Film irgendwie brauchbar ist.

Ich habe z.B. meine Zweifel wegen den Touchpads, weil ich weiss, dass man beim zocken gerne mal schwitzige Hände bekommt. Und damit kommen Touchpads (zumindest bei Notebooks) schlecht zu recht.
Gleichzeitig habe ich aber auch die Hoffnung, dass diese Zweifel unberechtigt sind, weil Herr Newell ganz sicher dieses Problem mit den schwitzigen Händen kennt.

Zweifel anmelden ja, kritisieren (noch) nicht.


----------



## doomkeeper (28. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Jaja, betreibt nur weiterhin Heldenverehrung....scheinbar ist bei manchen jegliche Kritik und jeglicher Zweifel bei Valve verboten, nur weil es eben Valve ist. Sehr rational, jaja....


 
Deine damalige Aussagen wie innovativ und "richtig" Microsofts Weg der ursprünglichen Xbone DRM Kiste war
spielen schon in einer etwas höheren Liga... das stimmt


----------



## LordCrash (28. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Deine damalige Aussagen wie innovativ und "richtig" Microsofts Weg der ursprünglichen Xbone DRM Kiste war
> spielen schon in einer etwas höheren Liga... das stimmt


 
Im Gegensatz zu dir finde ich aber nicht ALLES gut, was MS tut. Du findest aber scheinbar ALLES gut, was Valve tut, nur weil es von "Gabe" ist. Das ist Heldenverehrung....

@gutenmorgen1
Kritik war das falsche Wort, aber es geht darum, dass domkeeper hier nicht mal irgendeinen Zweifel stehen lassen möchte. Immer getreu nach dem lächerlichen Motto: "Was von Valve kommt, kann nur gut werden (Naturgesetz Nr. 169)." 

Ich kann durchaus verstehen, dass man alle Ankündigungen von Valve grundsäatzlich positiv, aber ebenso sollte man einfach mal akzeptieren, dass ander Leute anders darüber denken und so manche Ankündigung eher negativ sehen. Sicherheit kann man natürlich erst haben, wenn die Sachen verfübar sind, daran besteht doch überhaupt kein Zweifel und das hier auch KEINER bestritten (obwohl der Vorwurf ständig im Raum steht). Aber das heißt im Umkehrschluss nicht, dass man alles einfach mögen MUSS, nur weil es neu ist und vor allem weil es von Valve kommt. Das ist einfach nur lächerlich......


----------



## Enisra (28. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Jaja, betreibt nur weiterhin Heldenverehrung....scheinbar ist bei manchen jegliche Kritik und jeglicher Zweifel bei Valve verboten, nur weil es eben Valve ist. Sehr rational, jaja....


 
ja neee
freilich ist das Rational und das was ich immer sage: Nur von Bildern und Ankündigungen weiß man nicht ob das gut oder Scheiße ist, daher erster mal warten bis man das in der Hand halten kann und es danach schlecht finden sollte wenn einem das nicht zusagt


----------



## MisterSmith (28. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Inwiefern genau Valve dann noch mehr von Microsoft abhängig gewesen *wäre* kann man wirklich nur spekulieren.


Also direkt abhängig wären sie nicht gewesen, sondern wenn sich der integrierte Shop in Windows durchsetzen würde, dann wären sie indirekt darauf angewiesen.

Natürlich auf lange Sicht gesehen und nicht in den nächsten paar Jahren.

Und ob sich der überhaupt durchsetzen wird, ist auch nicht klar, aber logischerweise will Valve nicht erst abwarten, denn wenn es so kommen würde, wäre es dann bereits viel zu spät noch zu reagieren.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Letztendlich kann es für uns nur besser werden oder nicht?


Wenn es ein gesunder Konkurrenzkampf ist dann ja, aber wenn versucht wird mit Exklusivität sich gegenseitig zu übertrumpfen, dann nein.

Aber ist mir eigentlich persönlich nicht mehr so wichtig, da ich vom Spielen auf dem PC auf eine der neuen Konsole (vermutlich PS4) umsteigen werde.

Trotzdem finde ich es interessant und werde es dann weiter von der Zuschauertribüne aus verfolgen.


----------



## doomkeeper (28. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu dir finde ich aber nicht ALLES gut, was MS tut.


Bitte was?  Microsoft tretet allen Konsolen Fans offiziell in die Eier und du hast es für "richtig" gehalten.
Das war die krasseste Aktion von MS und du hast sie gut gefunden.. mich würds wundern dass du 
immer noch das Gefühl für richtige und falsche Entwicklungen besitzt 



> Du findest aber scheinbar ALLES gut, was Valve tut, nur weil es von "Gabe" ist. Das ist Heldenverehrung....


Du sagst es doch selbst ... scheinbar.. solange es nur so "scheint" bin ich zufrieden. Ich habe mich schon desöfteren auch kritisch
gegenüber Valve geäußert aber das wird nicht gesehen 

Du tust hier so als ob Valve / Gabe völlig ohne Grund zur wichtigsten Kraft dieser Branche gehört 



> Kritik war das falsche Wort, aber es geht darum, dass domkeeper hier nicht mal irgendeinen Zweifel stehen lassen möchte. Immer getreu nach dem lächerlichen Motto: "Was von Valve kommt, kann nur gut werden (Naturgesetz Nr. 169)."


Nehmen wir an ich würde wirklich nach deinem erwähnten Motto handeln...
Wo hätte ich unrecht?



> Ich kann durchaus verstehen, dass man alle Ankündigungen von Valve grundsäatzlich positiv,
> aber ebenso sollte man einfach mal akzeptieren, dass ander Leute anders darüber denken und so manche Ankündigung eher negativ sehen.


Aus welchen Gründen gibts denn überhaupt negative Meinungen?
Hab ich schon paar Beiträge vorher genannt. Teilweise ist es sinnloses Rumgemecker ohne auch dass sich viele überhaupt die Mühe
geben alles richtig zu lesen und zu verstehen.



> Sicherheit kann man natürlich erst haben, wenn die Sachen verfübar sind, daran besteht doch überhaupt kein Zweifel und das hier auch KEINER bestritten (obwohl der Vorwurf ständig im Raum steht).


So viel zu deinem Beitrag "Was hat Valve da blos geritten" ... Stimmt.. die hätten dich fragen müssen dann hätten sie
sich 1 Jahr Zeit und warscheinlich 6 Stelligen Betrag sparen können 
Valve hat ja auch bis dato bewiesen von gar nix eine Ahnung zu haben obwohl du Gabe selbst in den höchsten Tönen
gelobt hast wie genial dieser Mensch ist (Thema Streaming) 



> Aber das heißt im Umkehrschluss nicht, dass man alles einfach mögen MUSS, nur weil es neu ist und vor allem weil es von Valve kommt. Das ist einfach nur lächerlich......


Gerade du warst doch der Meinung dass etwas neues, im Falle von Xbone DRM Politik, super war und
alle anderen mit der Zeit nicht mitgehen wollten?

Hier gehts um bestimmte Zielgruppen und mich regt es auf dass bestimmte Leute alles schlechtreden müssen
nur weil sie nicht zur Zielgruppe dazugehören, ihre alte Erfahrung nicht geraubt wird und alles nachwievor optional bleibt.


----------



## doomkeeper (28. September 2013)

*gong* Kurze Unterbrechung

So wie es aussieht ist AMDs Mantle Technik *open*
und DirectX bekommt tatsächlich einen harten Konkurrenten auf Windows & Linux/SteamOS 

Nvidianer (insofern Nvidia es nutzen wird und keine eigene vergleichbare Technik besitzt) können auch in den Genuss von Mantle kommen.


----------



## Kerusame (28. September 2013)

boah ey, bewerft euch doch einfach gegenseitig mit kacke und seht wer am ende das dreckigste gesicht hat, so wie affen es machen.

blabla MS mimi Valve blabla gut mimi schlecht, hrmpf.

streiten über produkte die noch niemand kennt, über die niemand was weiß. gratulation, das zahlt sich aus.
habt ihr wirklich nix besseres zu tun?

zeit für lob und kritik, wenn die zeit reif ist. jetzt heißts abwarten.


----------



## Odin333 (28. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht ist AMDs Mantle Technik *open*
> Nvidianer (insofern Nvidia es nutzen wird und keine eigene vergleichbare Technik besitzt) können auch in den Genuss von Mantle kommen.


 
Woher hast du die Info? Open Source im Sinne von "jeder kann es nutzen ist es nicht" Nvidia muss AMD schon um Erlaubniss bitten, sofern sie es nutzen möchten. Allerdings glaube ich, dass SteamOS auf OpenGL setzen wird weil ja bekanntlich Leute von Nvidia direkt bei Valve sitzen und sie bei SteamOS unterstützen.


----------



## LordCrash (28. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Bitte was?  Microsoft tretet allen Konsolen Fans offiziell in die Eier und du hast es für "richtig" gehalten.
> Das war die krasseste Aktion von MS und du hast sie gut gefunden.. mich würds wundern dass du
> immer noch das Gefühl für richtige und falsche Entwicklungen besitzt


Du wirst es kaum glauben: aber bis auf die 24 Stunden Abfrage fand ich den ursprünglichen Xbox Plan damals schon gut und daran hat sich auch nichts geändert. Aber darum werde ich jetzt nicht mit dir reden, weil du Argumenten eh nicht zugänglich bist und mit Prinzipienreitern ala "DRM ist schlecht, bäh, Diskussion beendet" hab ich eh keine Lust zu diskutieren....



> Du sagst es doch selbst ... scheinbar.. solange es nur so "scheint" bin ich zufrieden. Ich habe mich schon desöfteren auch kritisch
> gegenüber Valve geäußert aber das wird nicht gesehen
> 
> Du tust hier so als ob Valve / Gabe völlig ohne Grund zur wichtigsten Kraft dieser Branche gehört


Quatsch, so tue ich überhaupt nichts. Nur bin ich der Meinung, dass vergangene Erfolge wenig Aussagekraft haben für zukünftige Pläne, vor allem, wenn sie neuartig sind. Schon viele "gute" Firmen haben das komplette Unternehmen wegen einer misslungenen bzw. falsch eingeschätzten Idee an die Wand gefahren....



> Nehmen wir an ich würde wirklich nach deinem erwähnten Motto handeln...
> Wo hätte ich unrecht?


Du hast schon mal unrecht, dass du so tust, als würde jeder behaupten, Valve würde hier nur Dummheiten machen (ala "die Community sollte sich schämen"). Und zweitens tust du so, als müsste man dem, was Valve hier macht grundsätzlich positiv gegenüberstehen, was allein deine Interpretation ist.



> Aus welchen Gründen gibts denn überhaupt negative Meinungen?
> Hab ich schon paar Beiträge vorher genannt. Teilweise ist es sinnloses Rumgemecker ohne auch dass sich viele überhaupt die Mühe
> geben alles richtig zu lesen und zu verstehen.


Tu tust so, als gäbe es NUR sinnloses Rumgemecker, obwohl ich hier bisher kaum derartiges erkannt hätte. Und zum letzteren Punkt: du hast meine Kritik an dir nicht verstanden, also hast du meinen Beitrag bzw, meine Beiträge auch nicht richtig gelesen. Glashaus und so....



> So viel zu deinem Beitrag "Was hat Valve da blos geritten" ... Stimmt.. die hätten dich fragen müssen dann hätten sie
> sich 1 Jahr Zeit und warscheinlich 6 Stelligen Betrag sparen können
> Valve hat ja auch bis dato bewiesen von gar nix eine Ahnung zu haben obwohl du Gabe selbst in den höchsten Tönen
> gelobt hast wie genial dieser Mensch ist (Thema Streaming)


Du hast wohl nich nie was gehört davon, dass man etwas persönlich negativ gegenüberstehen kann aufgrund von eigenen Erfahrungen. Ich habe klar dargelegt, warum ich von Touch nicht überzeugt bin, aber ich habe auch im gleichen Atemzug gesagt, dass ich mich gerne positiv überraschen lasse. Und ja, ich finde vieles richtig, was Valve macht und ich schätze Gabe Newell als intelligenten und fortschrittlich denkenden Mann, aber das heißt nicht automatisch, dass ich ALLES gut heiße, was er bzw. Valve machen. So halte ich SteamOS grundsätzlich für positiv, während ich bei dem Controller Zweifel habe. Jetzt verstanden?



> Gerade du warst doch der Meinung dass etwas neues, im Falle von Xbone DRM Politik, super war und
> alle anderen mit der Zeit nicht mitgehen wollten?


Ja, aber ich habe damals auch genau dargelegt, WARUM ich so denke. Das ist weit entfernt, von dem, was du hier anderen vorwirftst von wegen "sinnloses Gelaber", was zum einen beleidigend ist und zum anderen nicht stimmt....



> Hier gehts um bestimmte Zielgruppen und mich regt es auf dass bestimmte Leute alles schlechtreden müssen
> nur weil sie nicht zur Zielgruppe dazugehören, ihre alte Erfahrung nicht geraubt wird und alles nachwievor optional bleibt.


Schlechtreden und Zweifel äußern sind zwei Paar Schuhe....


----------



## LordCrash (28. September 2013)

Kerusame schrieb:


> boah ey, bewerft euch doch einfach gegenseitig mit kacke und seht wer am ende das dreckigste gesicht hat, so wie affen es machen.
> 
> blabla MS mimi Valve blabla gut mimi schlecht, hrmpf.
> 
> ...


Warum schreibst du dann hier, wenn du so viel besseres zu tun hast? 

Klugscheißer....


----------



## doomkeeper (28. September 2013)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Woher hast du die Info? Open Source im Sinne von "jeder kann es nutzen ist es nicht" Nvidia muss AMD schon um Erlaubniss bitten, sofern sie es nutzen möchten. Allerdings glaube ich, dass SteamOS auf OpenGL setzen wird weil ja bekanntlich Leute von Nvidia direkt bei Valve sitzen und sie bei SteamOS unterstützen.


 
Aktuelles: AMD kündigt Low-Level-API Mantle an, John Carmack glaubt, dass Microsoft und Sony dagegen sein könnten



> Da AMD die Schnittstelle laut eigener Aussage offen konzipiert hat,  könnte auch NVIDIA darauf zurückgreifen. Wäre auch unklug, wenn nicht,  denn sonst würde AMD einen Großteil der PC-Spieler, die auf  NVIDIA-Grafikkarten setzen, ausschließen.


Interessant wäre es noch zu wissen ob Valve & Co hier
beide Parteien (wenn auch nur vorrübergehend) zu einer Einheit bilden möchten um einen Traumstart
hinlegen zu können.

http://www.techspot.com/news/54134-amd-launches-mantle-api-to-optimize-pc-gpu-performance.html



> We've been told at the GPU14 Tech Day event that the Mantle API is open,  so theoretically Nvidia could purpose the technology in their GPUs.


Sprich "Bitte AMD & Nvidia, findet einen Weg wir wir von DirectX wegkommen und zieht am gleichen Strang"

Weil *wie* AMD und Nvidia gleichzeitig auf einmal *open* werden kann doch wirklich kein Zufall sein


----------



## LordCrash (28. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Aktuelles: AMD kündigt Low-Level-API Mantle an, John Carmack glaubt, dass Microsoft und Sony dagegen sein könnten
> 
> Interessant wäre es noch zu wissen ob Valve & Co hier
> beide Parteien (wenn auch nur vorrübergehend) zu einer Einheit bilden möchten um einen Traumstart
> ...


 
Die Frage wäre dann aber noch, ob die Konsolenhersteller Sony und MS tatsächlich Mantle offen feindlich gegenüberstehen, wie Carmack es berfürchtet. Das könnte die Multiplattformentwicklung dann sogar eher schwieriger machen. Ist aber natürlich das worst-case Szenario....

Soll doch einfach AMD Mantle offen machen und Nvidia Physx, dann hätten wir alle was davon in Zukunft...


----------



## doomkeeper (29. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Die Frage wäre dann aber noch, ob die Konsolenhersteller Sony und MS tatsächlich Mantle offen feindlich gegenüberstehen, wie Carmack es berfürchtet. Das könnte die Multiplattformentwicklung dann sogar eher schwieriger machen. Ist aber natürlich das worst-case Szenario....



Das ist in der Tat ein total komisches Spielchen da momentan  
Aber würde das eine große Rolle spielen was Microsoft und Sony da für eine Meinung haben?
Wenn Sony bzw. Microsoft sich gegen diese Technik aufspielen wäre das eine offizielle Aussage
a la "Wie könnt ihr es nur wagen den PC so gut zu pushen!"

Gerade Microsoft würde hier (wegen DirectX) einen großen Shitstorm riskieren mMn. hmmm

Beim AMD GPU Product Showcase wurde ganz am Ende noch etwas bezüglich Mantle angegeben sehe ich gerade.

_"Stay Tuned! More Informations will be revealed at the AMD Developer Summit (November 11 - 14)"
- Technical Details
- Partnerships
- Developer Talks
- Demos_

Da werden wir wohl sehen wer dieses Mantle so alles unterstützt und ob Valve/SteamOS oder gar Nvidia aufgezählt wird 



> Soll doch einfach AMD Mantle offen machen und Nvidia Physx, dann hätten wir alle was davon in Zukunft...


 Soviel ich weiß ist PhysX doch offen für AMD *aber *sie verzichten gern darauf?


----------



## LordCrash (29. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Soviel ich weiß ist PhysX doch offen für AMD *aber *sie verzichten gern darauf?


 Nur Software-Physx ist offen (und auch möglich mit AMD Karten), aber bei Hardware-Physx rückt Nvidia gar nichts raus. Viel mehr ist es anders rum: TressFX von AMD ist offen, aber Nvidia verzichtet bisher darauf.


----------



## doomkeeper (29. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Nur Software-Physx ist offen (und auch möglich mit AMD Karten), aber bei Hardware-Physx rückt Nvidia gar nichts raus. Viel mehr ist es anders rum: TressFX von AMD ist offen, aber Nvidia verzichtet bisher darauf.


 
hmmm achso 

Ja Nvidia ist dafür bekannt nicht das "freundlichste" Hardware Unternehmen zu sein 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYWzMvlj2RQ

Ich setze trotzdem auf Nvidia und hoffe dass ihr nächster Maxwell DingsDa im 1Q 2014 
für ordentlichen Leistungsschub sorgt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. September 2013)

Kerusame schrieb:


> boah ey, bewerft euch doch einfach gegenseitig mit kacke und seht wer am ende das dreckigste gesicht hat, so wie affen es machen.
> 
> blabla MS mimi Valve blabla gut mimi schlecht, hrmpf.
> 
> ...


 
*mit Kacke bewerf*


----------



## Bonkic (30. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das erklärt einiges.


----------



## LordCrash (30. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Finde ich nicht wirklich lustig, sorry...


----------

